# 2013: weekly results and ranking



## MatsBergsten (Apr 6, 2013)

Sum of points of the first 13 weeks of 2013:


*Grand total*

2608 riley
2072 bacyril
1953 zaki
1904 yuxuibbs
1859 mycube
1830 Dene
1608 FinnGamer
1518 antoineccantin
1515 Iggy
1494 DuffyEdge
1448 blairubik
1290 Jaycee
1290 Mikel
1280 bryson azzopard
1241 CuberMan
1236 MatsBergsten
1166 Mike Hughey
1108 yoinneroid
1031 khoavo12
1019 Schmidt
918 Lapinsavant
791 DuLe
787 eggseller
736 Alcuber
729 gunner
703 Evan Liu
662 Tao Yu
544 jaemin0922
522 Outsmash
511 brandbest1
494 okayama
473 MeshuggahX
455 AvGalen
455 mande
443 bh13
441 Sakoleg
388 kalyk
387 PianoCube
384 FaLoL
372 SimonWestlund
355 googlebleh
346 Krag
337 Andrejon
335 Kenneth Svendson
332 Username
319 jorgeskm
313 KCuber
305 henrik
297 LouisCormier
294 MarcelP
291 rona3
266 thatkid
257 janelle
254 Akash Rupela
245 cubeflip
238 moroder
237 Gordon
230 ickathu
230 Skullush
227 rickcube
226 lemakk
225 kasochi
224 uvafan
217 Trondhat
184 guusrs
181 hfsdo
163 MichaelErskine
158 Kesava Kirupa
155 Xishem
145 ThomasJE
141 cxinlee
139 AndersB
139 Perff
138 Andrew Clayton
135 Xyfnez
131 DaCubeMeister
127 cuberkid10
125 AustinReed
125 Maxelino
121 Sebastien
119 BlueDevil
112 Nihahhat
110 Neo63
106 Speedcuby
105 pwnAge
104 Neimster
103 TheGrayCuber
92 Odder
90 arcio1
88 Lumej
86 chrissyd
83 DodusNet
82 SweetSolver
80 fazcuber
74 jonlin
74 Shikhar Mohan
73 sej64
67 arvind1999
66 Hendry cahyadi
64 TopCuber
61 KrisM
60 7942139101129
58 SirWaffle
58 BoBiCa
57 Attila
55 waffle=ijm
54 Bilbo
52 Divineskulls
45 Ninja Storm
43 Darthriahuz
42 norohanalive
42 acohen527
40 skippykev
37 Sebbe
32 Wasabee
32 aisukuriimu
32 prasadmanjulago
31 typeman5
31 Speedcuber1
29 Hershey
29 lcsbiffi
27 cmhardw
26 Bhargav777
24 lchu613
22 awesomecuber150
21 Bh13
21 ljackstar
18 scylla
18 JF1zl3
17 Jakube
17 Irish5oh
16 emolover
16 mrjames113083
16 kunparekh18
15 ilie
15 Zaterlord
15 brunopini
13 CuberCat
13 benskoning
13 liyuxuan48
12 Brest
11 Tj2OY
11 tanayparekh
10 jla
9 alevine
9 Cubercart
9 JianhanC
8 Cubenovice
8 TP
5 hig8477

*2x2x2*

371 riley
325 yuxuibbs
308 FinnGamer
254 mycube
241 bacyril
240 CuberMan
236 khoavo12
231 zaki
228 Iggy
217 Alcuber
217 Jaycee
198 antoineccantin
183 Tao Yu
175 bryson azzopard
163 Schmidt
158 Mikel
154 kalyk
150 blairubik
144 DuffyEdge
141 gunner
136 yoinneroid
132 Lapinsavant
128 Mike Hughey
114 DuLe
109 Outsmash
104 Evan Liu
103 jaemin0922
99 Krag
97 Andrejon
95 moroder
94 MeshuggahX
88 bh13
86 Gordon
80 Username
76 Sebastien
73 googlebleh
70 SimonWestlund
64 MarcelP
62 Kesava Kirupa
62 ThomasJE
61 Maxelino
59 mande
57 Trondhat
56 kasochi
55 DaCubeMeister
55 janelle
54 rona3
51 FaLoL
49 SweetSolver
49 Akash Rupela
45 AvGalen
42 AustinReed
41 PianoCube
38 Nihahhat
38 brandbest1
38 Xishem
37 jorgeskm
37 thatkid
37 MatsBergsten
37 Sakoleg
36 KCuber
35 lemakk
35 LouisCormier
34 Neo63
34 ickathu
34 rickcube
34 Andrew Clayton
33 cxinlee
32 arvind1999
30 cuberkid10
30 pwnAge
29 TopCuber
29 cubeflip
28 Shikhar Mohan
27 waffle=ijm
27 Skullush
26 DodusNet
26 MichaelErskine
25 AndersB
25 BlueDevil
24 KrisM
24 hfsdo
23 SirWaffle
23 chrissyd
20 jonlin
19 Neimster
17 Kenneth Svendson
17 Bilbo
13 lcsbiffi
13 Divineskulls
12 aisukuriimu
12 TheGrayCuber
11 acohen527
9 Cubercart
9 Speedcuber1
8 ljackstar
7 Speedcuby
7 Sebbe
7 Darthriahuz
6 eggseller
5 CuberCat
4 alevine
4 JF1zl3

*3x3x3 *

528 riley
454 yuxuibbs
405 antoineccantin
399 FinnGamer
391 Dene
390 CuberMan
388 khoavo12
339 zaki
330 Iggy
325 mycube
287 blairubik
280 eggseller
268 Tao Yu
244 Mikel
238 Jaycee
237 Lapinsavant
236 bacyril
223 jaemin0922
198 uvafan
192 Schmidt
189 bryson azzopard
184 DuffyEdge
182 yoinneroid
178 Outsmash
172 gunner
169 Mike Hughey
163 Andrejon
159 Kenneth Svendson
154 Akash Rupela
150 brandbest1
146 MeshuggahX
144 Alcuber
132 Evan Liu
125 DuLe
120 janelle
112 henrik
108 cxinlee
107 moroder
104 googlebleh
104 Krag
101 Perff
100 MarcelP
95 hfsdo
91 mande
91 SimonWestlund
88 bh13
87 kalyk
86 FaLoL
85 KCuber
85 Gordon
85 cubeflip
83 rona3
81 Trondhat
80 fazcuber
78 kasochi
76 Sakoleg
75 Kesava Kirupa
75 pwnAge
70 DaCubeMeister
70 MatsBergsten
62 Username
62 PianoCube
61 lemakk
60 Speedcuby
60 AvGalen
59 Neimster
58 Xyfnez
57 arcio1
49 AustinReed
47 LouisCormier
45 Ninja Storm
44 jorgeskm
43 Odder
41 chrissyd
40 TheGrayCuber
40 skippykev
40 jonlin
39 BoBiCa
39 Neo63
39 rickcube
38 thatkid
38 Hendry cahyadi
37 Nihahhat
36 AndersB
36 Darthriahuz
36 BlueDevil
35 SirWaffle
35 arvind1999
34 cuberkid10
34 Lumej
34 ickathu
34 ThomasJE
33 Andrew Clayton
33 Skullush
32 prasadmanjulago
31 typeman5
30 norohanalive
29 TopCuber
29 MichaelErskine
29 Shikhar Mohan
28 waffle=ijm
27 Wasabee
26 sej64
26 Bilbo
24 lchu613
23 KrisM
22 awesomecuber150
20 aisukuriimu
20 DodusNet
18 scylla
17 Irish5oh
17 Speedcuber1
16 kunparekh18
16 lcsbiffi
16 Xishem
15 Zaterlord
15 brunopini
13 liyuxuan48
11 Tj2OY
11 Hershey
11 Bh13
11 tanayparekh
10 Sebbe
10 acohen527
9 ljackstar
8 TP
6 JF1zl3
5 alevine
5 hig8477
4 CuberCat

*4x4x4*

273 Dene
272 zaki
266 riley
255 FinnGamer
212 mycube
210 khoavo12
209 yuxuibbs
203 bacyril
198 antoineccantin
172 Lapinsavant
143 CuberMan
142 Jaycee
132 Iggy
132 blairubik
127 yoinneroid
125 bryson azzopard
121 Mikel
119 DuffyEdge
118 gunner
105 MeshuggahX
97 henrik
93 Schmidt
85 bh13
83 Mike Hughey
80 FaLoL
77 Sakoleg
73 googlebleh
68 DuLe
62 AvGalen
60 SimonWestlund
57 Evan Liu
55 rona3
55 MatsBergsten
50 eggseller
47 lemakk
40 thatkid
35 Username
35 kalyk
34 AustinReed
33 kasochi
33 LouisCormier
30 jorgeskm
30 ickathu
30 MarcelP
29 jaemin0922
29 Gordon
29 Krag
28 Hendry cahyadi
27 TheGrayCuber
27 Akash Rupela
27 cubeflip
26 brandbest1
26 rickcube
25 KCuber
25 cuberkid10
25 Andrew Clayton
25 Skullush
24 AndersB
24 Tao Yu
23 PianoCube
22 Neo63
22 chrissyd
21 Xishem
21 BlueDevil
19 mande
18 Kenneth Svendson
17 Shikhar Mohan
16 MichaelErskine
14 KrisM
13 moroder
12 uvafan
11 Bilbo
10 Neimster
9 ThomasJE
9 Outsmash
8 Alcuber
7 Lumej
7 DodusNet
6 Nihahhat
6 Sebbe
5 Bh13
5 hfsdo

*5x5x5*

225 Dene
187 zaki
166 mycube
161 bacyril
152 FinnGamer
109 yuxuibbs
101 bryson azzopard
97 yoinneroid
89 DuffyEdge
88 Iggy
84 Lapinsavant
81 antoineccantin
77 CuberMan
75 Mikel
68 Jaycee
56 Mike Hughey
53 riley
50 FaLoL
48 Sakoleg
47 AvGalen
46 DuLe
45 MatsBergsten
45 khoavo12
44 Evan Liu
43 SimonWestlund
37 blairubik
36 Schmidt
28 rona3
26 LouisCormier
25 thatkid
25 mande
23 gunner
22 KCuber
22 Username
18 jorgeskm
18 MarcelP
17 rickcube
17 cubeflip
16 Akash Rupela
16 Skullush
14 googlebleh
13 MichaelErskine
13 TheGrayCuber
12 ickathu
12 BlueDevil
11 Andrew Clayton
11 janelle
10 Neimster
8 Lumej
8 Krag
7 lemakk
7 Xishem
6 cmhardw

*6x6x6*

159 Dene
128 bacyril
99 zaki
94 mycube
87 yuxuibbs
76 DuffyEdge
60 antoineccantin
57 bryson azzopard
33 FaLoL
32 AvGalen
28 MatsBergsten
23 FinnGamer
23 blairubik
20 Lapinsavant
19 ickathu
17 KCuber
17 LouisCormier
17 Iggy
16 emolover
14 SimonWestlund
11 thatkid
11 cubeflip
10 rickcube
9 Mike Hughey
8 googlebleh

*7x7x7*

148 Dene
132 bacyril
106 mycube
74 DuffyEdge
51 zaki
43 Mikel
39 FinnGamer
36 AvGalen
31 FaLoL
27 cubeflip
21 Mike Hughey
20 bryson azzopard
18 LouisCormier
17 antoineccantin
16 SimonWestlund
15 KCuber
12 rickcube
10 Divineskulls
9 MichaelErskine
9 thatkid
8 MatsBergsten

*3x3 one handed*

280 riley
273 yuxuibbs
225 antoineccantin
225 Dene
197 mycube
183 FinnGamer
180 zaki
177 eggseller
143 Jaycee
138 CuberMan
134 Outsmash
121 DuffyEdge
117 yoinneroid
117 Lapinsavant
111 Alcuber
109 blairubik
92 bryson azzopard
88 Mikel
88 Tao Yu
85 Schmidt
79 Iggy
70 jaemin0922
70 Kenneth Svendson
69 bacyril
67 brandbest1
66 gunner
60 MeshuggahX
56 Evan Liu
51 DuLe
50 henrik
50 AvGalen
48 Xyfnez
45 googlebleh
45 PianoCube
40 rona3
40 janelle
39 Trondhat
39 Mike Hughey
35 thatkid
30 LouisCormier
30 SimonWestlund
29 mande
29 Andrejon
28 jorgeskm
28 7942139101129
27 rickcube
26 KCuber
26 Bhargav777
26 Skullush
25 AndersB
24 ThomasJE
24 cubeflip
23 kasochi
23 Odder
23 moroder
22 Sakoleg
21 Kesava Kirupa
21 bh13
19 arcio1
19 Krag
18 sej64
16 Nihahhat
16 ickathu
16 Xishem
15 MichaelErskine
14 FaLoL
12 norohanalive
11 TheGrayCuber
10 Lumej
9 Hershey
8 DodusNet
7 acohen527
6 TopCuber
6 Neimster
6 hfsdo
5 Username
5 Sebbe
5 Bh13

*3x3 with feet*

62 DuffyEdge
41 antoineccantin
36 yoinneroid
28 Kenneth Svendson
27 DuLe
22 Mikel
22 riley
20 PianoCube
18 blairubik
12 Jaycee
10 CuberMan
8 Mike Hughey
8 zaki
8 cubeflip

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*

137 riley
123 Mike Hughey
119 MatsBergsten
101 Mikel
83 CuberMan
75 DuffyEdge
74 Schmidt
73 Jaycee
68 blairubik
63 Iggy
43 antoineccantin
40 bryson azzopard
33 Sakoleg
30 Evan Liu
23 Tao Yu
22 AvGalen
18 SimonWestlund
16 Andrew Clayton
15 jorgeskm
15 ilie
15 bh13
11 thatkid
10 googlebleh
10 PianoCube
10 ickathu
9 Username
8 Gordon
7 Lapinsavant
5 AndersB
5 janelle
4 Xishem

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*

223 riley
208 eggseller
192 MatsBergsten
175 Mike Hughey
174 blairubik
151 Mikel
105 bacyril
96 DuffyEdge
80 okayama
80 mycube
76 Iggy
69 mande
68 Tao Yu
59 CuberMan
52 bryson azzopard
52 Sakoleg
50 Jaycee
46 Lapinsavant
40 DuLe
36 antoineccantin
36 yoinneroid
34 brandbest1
26 henrik
22 Krag
21 AvGalen
21 Schmidt
19 jorgeskm
19 Skullush
18 ickathu
16 sej64
15 kasochi
15 thatkid
15 Evan Liu
14 acohen527
12 Username
10 rickcube
10 Andrew Clayton
9 JianhanC
8 PianoCube

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*

129 MatsBergsten
82 Mike Hughey
54 okayama
34 eggseller
27 Sakoleg
24 Jaycee
20 henrik
18 riley
17 Iggy
11 jorgeskm
11 Skullush
10 Mikel
9 bryson azzopard
9 Andrew Clayton
9 yoinneroid
8 Cubenovice
8 PianoCube
8 antoineccantin
8 mande
8 CuberMan

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

135 MatsBergsten
65 Mike Hughey
63 okayama
30 Mikel
25 bryson azzopard
21 cmhardw
21 mande
10 brandbest1
10 antoineccantin
10 yoinneroid
10 riley

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*

132 MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 Blindfolded *

14 MatsBergsten

*3x3 Multi blind*

217 MatsBergsten
130 riley
127 mande
97 blairubik
77 bacyril
65 bryson azzopard
64 okayama
59 DuffyEdge
56 PianoCube
55 Iggy
40 Jaycee
37 Skullush
37 mycube
21 brandbest1
21 Mikel
17 jorgeskm
15 antoineccantin
13 eggseller
8 Sakoleg
4 Username

*3x3 Match the scramble*

89 bacyril
51 blairubik
39 DuffyEdge
35 DuLe
34 Jaycee
25 bryson azzopard
20 AvGalen
11 Schmidt
9 Evan Liu
8 Tao Yu
6 KCuber
6 jorgeskm
5 Lumej
5 lemakk
5 kalyk
5 Mikel

*2-3-4 Relay*

185 riley
174 zaki
137 FinnGamer
132 mycube
126 yuxuibbs
123 bacyril
107 khoavo12
80 blairubik
77 gunner
76 yoinneroid
75 bryson azzopard
67 DuffyEdge
63 Jaycee
53 Mikel
51 Schmidt
47 Lapinsavant
47 MeshuggahX
42 DuLe
42 Iggy
38 bh13
33 Evan Liu
31 AvGalen
27 Sakoleg
21 rona3
21 LouisCormier
21 MatsBergsten
20 KCuber
20 jorgeskm
20 kasochi
20 Username
20 antoineccantin
17 cuberkid10
16 googlebleh
16 thatkid
14 MichaelErskine
11 PianoCube
10 lemakk
10 jla
9 Lumej
9 Kenneth Svendson
8 kalyk
8 Krag
5 Hershey
5 Alcuber
4 hfsdo
4 Xishem
3 Nihahhat
3 Sebbe

*2-3-4-5 Relay*

133 zaki
102 bacyril
100 mycube
98 FinnGamer
67 yuxuibbs
66 blairubik
62 riley
60 yoinneroid
54 bryson azzopard
45 khoavo12
43 DuffyEdge
32 Jaycee
29 DuLe
29 AvGalen
27 Evan Liu
27 Lapinsavant
26 Sakoleg
22 Mikel
21 MeshuggahX
20 Iggy
19 LouisCormier
18 antoineccantin
15 KCuber
15 jorgeskm
15 Username
12 gunner
12 googlebleh
10 rona3
9 MichaelErskine
7 thatkid
5 Lumej
4 lemakk
4 Hershey
4 MatsBergsten

*Magic*

47 yuxuibbs
22 Mikel
14 SweetSolver
11 DuLe
8 bryson azzopard
7 jaemin0922
6 Mike Hughey
6 Xishem
5 Wasabee
5 antoineccantin
4 ljackstar
4 janelle
4 riley
3 hfsdo
2 Lumej
2 Gordon

*Master Magic*

32 yuxuibbs
23 Mikel
16 bryson azzopard
10 DuLe
6 Mike Hughey
5 antoineccantin
4 jaemin0922
3 SweetSolver
2 FaLoL
2 riley

*Skewb*

29 Schmidt
10 bryson azzopard
5 DuffyEdge
4 Xishem
3 brandbest1
3 antoineccantin
3 Alcuber
2 JF1zl3
2 MichaelErskine

*Clock*

62 Iggy
45 zaki
39 Evan Liu
38 Perff
36 Schmidt
32 yoinneroid
23 bryson azzopard
22 jaemin0922
20 Mikel
10 yuxuibbs
10 Andrejon
8 antoineccantin
7 Nihahhat
7 LouisCormier
7 CuberMan
6 brandbest1
6 blairubik
5 rickcube
4 Mike Hughey
3 DuffyEdge

*Pyraminx*

196 Alcuber
193 Iggy
169 zaki
165 bacyril
159 riley
141 Dene
114 yuxuibbs
97 Schmidt
86 DuLe
86 CuberMan
84 yoinneroid
76 DuffyEdge
74 antoineccantin
66 Evan Liu
64 Maxelino
59 jaemin0922
58 bryson azzopard
57 ickathu
57 Krag
51 gunner
46 Username
40 Trondhat
38 Andrejon
37 bh13
35 Jaycee
34 Kenneth Svendson
32 Mikel
30 brandbest1
26 Speedcuby
24 Skullush
23 rickcube
22 DodusNet
22 blairubik
21 cuberkid10
20 jorgeskm
19 BoBiCa
19 LouisCormier
19 Odder
17 FaLoL
17 cubeflip
16 SweetSolver
16 janelle
15 KCuber
15 Lapinsavant
14 AndersB
14 FinnGamer
14 hfsdo
14 jonlin
13 BlueDevil
12 Gordon
10 PianoCube
8 Lumej
8 Mike Hughey
6 JF1zl3
6 Sebbe
6 DaCubeMeister
6 Outsmash
5 Nihahhat
5 Speedcuber1
4 CuberCat
4 MichaelErskine
4 Xishem
3 MarcelP

*Megaminx*

131 bacyril
123 Dene
112 riley
80 Iggy
69 gunner
65 zaki
53 yoinneroid
51 yuxuibbs
48 antoineccantin
46 mycube
45 bryson azzopard
35 brandbest1
32 7942139101129
32 Evan Liu
30 SimonWestlund
29 DuLe
29 Divineskulls
29 Jaycee
26 DuffyEdge
25 PianoCube
16 jaemin0922
16 LouisCormier
16 ThomasJE
15 KCuber
14 Lapinsavant
14 arcio1
13 jorgeskm
13 benskoning
12 Schmidt
12 BlueDevil
11 Mikel
10 MichaelErskine
10 rickcube
10 Xishem
9 Username
9 FaLoL
8 thatkid
8 Sakoleg
7 mande
6 Mike Hughey
5 blairubik

*Square-1*

145 Dene
110 bacyril
99 kalyk
86 Outsmash
78 Schmidt
75 brandbest1
57 lemakk
53 yoinneroid
52 Alcuber
43 Jaycee
42 Evan Liu
30 MatsBergsten
26 Mikel
20 Iggy
17 hfsdo
16 MichaelErskine
16 bryson azzopard
15 Neo63
14 rickcube
12 Skullush
11 jorgeskm
11 jaemin0922
11 Mike Hughey
10 AndersB
9 LouisCormier
8 Akash Rupela
8 okayama
7 Odder
6 janelle

*3x3x3 fewest moves*

225 okayama
184 guusrs
167 Mike Hughey
136 DuffyEdge
123 blairubik
110 mycube
79 MarcelP
78 DuLe
71 bh13
68 PianoCube
57 Attila
47 Jaycee
46 riley
45 Sebastien
41 Schmidt
29 Xyfnez
25 Xishem
19 eggseller
17 Jakube
17 Evan Liu
16 KCuber
16 mrjames113083
16 brandbest1
15 jorgeskm
15 Gordon
14 thatkid
14 uvafan
13 sej64
13 Speedcuby
13 Username
13 hfsdo
13 Iggy
12 Brest
12 Mikel
11 FaLoL


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 6, 2013)

Mean of five best results for each person in each event 
(if you have not had a successful result at least five weeks this year you are not in that events list)

2x2x2: (32)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  CuberMan                      2.75
 2  Tao Yu                        3.22
 3  antoineccantin                3.28
 4  riley                         3.58
 5  mycube                        3.77
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Jaycee                        4.06
 7  Iggy                          4.19
 8  yuxuibbs                      4.40
 9  FinnGamer                     4.54
10  bryson azzopard               4.66
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  zaki                          4.79
12  Alcuber                       5.19
13  gunner                        5.23
14  kalyk                         5.69
15  bacyril                       5.77
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  khoavo12                      5.83
17  DuLe                          5.99
18  MeshuggahX                    6.05
19  Outsmash                      6.20
20  moroder                       6.37
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Mikel                         6.49
22  blairubik                     6.63
23  Schmidt                       6.66
24  DuffyEdge                     6.78
25  Mike Hughey                   7.12
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  bh13                          7.59
27  Trondhat                      8.30
28  Gordon                        8.67
29  SweetSolver                  10.35
30  MarcelP                      10.54
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Sakoleg                      11.42
32  MatsBergsten                 16.32
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 : (42)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  antoineccantin                9.51
 2  riley                        10.43
 3  jaemin0922                   10.78
 4  CuberMan                     11.19
 5  Tao Yu                       11.68
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Lapinsavant                  12.23
 7  mycube                       12.76
 8  uvafan                       13.03
 9  yuxuibbs                     13.44
10  FinnGamer                    13.92
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  zaki                         14.04
12  Dene                         15.02
13  Iggy                         15.06
14  gunner                       15.27
15  khoavo12                     15.59
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Jaycee                       15.80
17  bryson azzopard              16.63
18  Outsmash                     16.68
19  brandbest1                   16.81
20  MeshuggahX                   16.93
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  eggseller                    17.07
22  blairubik                    17.88
23  Kenneth Svendson             17.90
24  Mikel                        18.09
25  DuLe                         18.56
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  bacyril                      19.16
27  cxinlee                      19.74
28  Perff                        20.20
29  DuffyEdge                    20.67
30  Schmidt                      21.53
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Mike Hughey                  21.56
32  Trondhat                     24.31
33  Alcuber                      24.32
34  hfsdo                        25.76
35  Sakoleg                      25.93
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  MarcelP                      26.37
37  bh13                         26.55
38  lemakk                       26.81
39  Gordon                       31.26
40  MatsBergsten                 34.09
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  skippykev                    35.11
42  aisukuriimu                1:24.65
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4: (28)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  antoineccantin               47.12
 2  zaki                         49.96
 3  Lapinsavant                  50.09
 4  CuberMan                     50.31
 5  riley                        50.87
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  mycube                       52.01
 7  gunner                     1:01.38
 8  FinnGamer                  1:01.41
 9  Dene                       1:01.88
10  Iggy                       1:05.45
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  bryson azzopard            1:08.88
12  MeshuggahX                 1:11.68
13  bacyril                    1:14.08
14  khoavo12                   1:15.36
15  yuxuibbs                   1:15.77
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Jaycee                     1:16.77
17  Mikel                      1:22.29
18  Mike Hughey                1:31.53
19  DuLe                       1:34.13
20  blairubik                  1:38.92
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  DuffyEdge                  1:40.77
22  Sakoleg                    1:42.31
23  bh13                       1:44.93
24  lemakk                     1:56.77
25  Schmidt                    2:04.05
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  MatsBergsten               2:28.21
27  Gordon                     3:46.65
28  MarcelP                    4:05.44
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5: (15)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  zaki                       1:24.16
 2  mycube                     1:37.55
 3  Dene                       1:37.57
 4  bryson azzopard            1:55.61
 5  FinnGamer                  2:03.18
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Iggy                       2:09.44
 7  bacyril                    2:13.67
 8  yuxuibbs                   2:38.92
 9  Mikel                      2:48.73
10  Jaycee                     3:02.99
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  DuffyEdge                  3:11.05
12  DuLe                       3:20.87
13  Sakoleg                    3:21.87
14  khoavo12                   3:34.12
15  Schmidt                    4:20.44
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6: (8)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  zaki                       3:00.43
 2  mycube                     3:10.31
 3  Dene                       3:16.94
 4  antoineccantin             3:34.23
 5  bacyril                    3:44.80
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  bryson azzopard            3:48.14
 7  yuxuibbs                   4:59.12
 8  DuffyEdge                  6:38.14
[/COLOR]
```
7x7x7: (4)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  mycube                     4:35.57
 2  Dene                       5:00.94
 3  bacyril                    5:17.98
 4  DuffyEdge                 10:45.09
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 one handed: (22)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  antoineccantin               13.98
 2  CuberMan                     18.61
 3  yuxuibbs                     22.51
 4  riley                        23.81
 5  mycube                       24.50
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Outsmash                     26.99
 7  Lapinsavant                  27.25
 8  zaki                         29.26
 9  Dene                         30.35
10  bryson azzopard              33.24
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  eggseller                    34.12
12  FinnGamer                    34.15
13  Jaycee                       34.62
14  Iggy                         34.96
15  Kenneth Svendson             38.79
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Alcuber                      39.53
17  Mikel                        41.90
18  DuffyEdge                    44.68
19  DuLe                         47.71
20  blairubik                    49.15
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Schmidt                      54.46
22  bacyril                    1:07.69
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 with feet: (3)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  antoineccantin               55.81
 2  DuLe                       3:22.64
 3  DuffyEdge                  3:49.63
[/COLOR]
```
2x2x2 Blindfolded: (11)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  CuberMan                     11.55
 2  riley                        11.70
 3  Mike Hughey                  17.69
 4  Jaycee                       21.10
 5  MatsBergsten                 22.98
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Iggy                         25.69
 7  Mikel                        25.99
 8  bryson azzopard              38.58
 9  DuffyEdge                    40.75
10  blairubik                    41.64
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Schmidt                      42.94
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 Blindfolded: (14)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  riley                        37.67
 2  eggseller                    59.91
 3  MatsBergsten               1:11.82
 4  Mikel                      1:14.73
 5  Mike Hughey                1:16.03
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  blairubik                  1:30.83
 7  mycube                     1:47.14
 8  okayama                    1:54.69
 9  Tao Yu                     2:34.05
10  DuffyEdge                  3:05.43
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Jaycee                     3:06.26
12  bryson azzopard            3:13.33
13  bacyril                    3:35.99
14  DuLe                       3:43.73
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4 Blindfolded: (2)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  MatsBergsten               6:36.88
 2  Mike Hughey                6:43.97
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5 Blindfolded: (2)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey               13:00.06
 2  MatsBergsten              13:54.47
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Multi blind: (6)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  MatsBergsten              7.8
 2  mande                     6.4
 3  riley                     5.2
 4  blairubik                 3.6
 5  bacyril                   2.2
 6  DuffyEdge                 0.6
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Match the scramble: (3)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  bacyril                    1:07.36
 2  blairubik                  1:14.55
 3  DuLe                       1:15.30
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4 Relay: (18)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  zaki                       1:06.67
 2  riley                      1:12.10
 3  mycube                     1:13.76
 4  FinnGamer                  1:19.45
 5  gunner                     1:26.05
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  bryson azzopard            1:26.57
 7  Jaycee                     1:37.33
 8  yuxuibbs                   1:40.30
 9  bacyril                    1:44.26
10  khoavo12                   1:45.36
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Mikel                      1:53.34
12  blairubik                  2:00.74
13  DuLe                       2:07.94
14  DuffyEdge                  2:15.46
15  bh13                       2:38.27
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Sakoleg                    2:39.93
17  Schmidt                    2:49.19
18  MatsBergsten               3:39.74
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4-5 Relay: (11)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  zaki                       2:37.32
 2  mycube                     3:02.29
 3  riley                      3:07.55
 4  FinnGamer                  3:34.13
 5  bryson azzopard            3:40.26
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  bacyril                    4:07.96
 7  yuxuibbs                   4:38.56
 8  blairubik                  5:14.50
 9  khoavo12                   5:16.95
10  DuLe                       5:39.01
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  DuffyEdge                  6:04.14
[/COLOR]
```
Magic: (3)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  yuxuibbs                      1.15
 2  Mikel                         1.50
 3  DuLe                          5.02
[/COLOR]
```
Master Magic: (3)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mikel                         3.44
 2  yuxuibbs                      4.39
 3  DuLe                          9.70
[/COLOR]
```
Skewb: (1)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Schmidt                      22.27
[/COLOR]
```
Clock: (5)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Iggy                          9.17
 2  Perff                        10.96
 3  zaki                         13.18
 4  bryson azzopard              21.91
 5  Schmidt                      24.49
[/COLOR]
```
Pyraminx: (17)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Iggy                          4.54
 2  Alcuber                       6.16
 3  zaki                          6.93
 4  DuLe                          7.26
 5  CuberMan                      7.36
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  bacyril                       8.31
 7  riley                         8.32
 8  Dene                          9.88
 9  bryson azzopard              11.55
10  yuxuibbs                     11.94
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Krag                         12.74
12  Schmidt                      13.08
13  DuffyEdge                    14.08
14  bh13                         14.23
15  Trondhat                     14.44
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Mikel                        17.60
17  blairubik                    23.32
[/COLOR]
```
Megaminx: (11)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  riley                      1:32.24
 2  gunner                     1:46.21
 3  bacyril                    1:52.67
 4  Iggy                       1:54.32
 5  Dene                       2:01.75
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  zaki                       2:02.49
 7  bryson azzopard            2:13.40
 8  mycube                     2:27.96
 9  yuxuibbs                   3:05.81
10  DuLe                       3:28.10
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  DuffyEdge                  5:37.59
[/COLOR]
```
Square-1: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  brandbest1                   18.63
 2  Outsmash                     24.46
 3  Dene                         24.58
 4  kalyk                        26.27
 5  bacyril                      33.70
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  lemakk                       33.88
 7  Jaycee                       49.85
 8  Schmidt                    1:06.33
 9  Alcuber                    1:10.99
10  MatsBergsten               2:22.41
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 fewest moves: (8)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  okayama                   26.4
 2  guusrs                    26.6
 3  Mike Hughey               28.0
 4  blairubik                 38.6
 5  DuLe                      40.2
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  MarcelP                   51.6
 7  DuffyEdge                 53.8
 8  bh13                      62.4
[/COLOR]
```


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 2, 2014)

Ok, so we have got two lists for the whole year of 2013:
First per event the mean of each persons best five results

2x2x2: (87)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Kurainu17                     1.87
 2  nccube                        2.05
 3  Coolster01                    2.23
 4  stevecho816                   2.38
 5  antoineccantin                2.48
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  CuberMan                      2.59
 7  Sebastien                     2.70
 8  XTowncuber                    2.72
 9  Bobo                          2.73
10  mitch1234                     2.79
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Tao Yu                        2.94
12  BoBoGuy                       3.02
13  Lapinsavant                   3.04
14  riley                         3.22
15  yuxuibbs                      3.31
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Iggy                          3.35
17  jaemin0922                    3.54
18  thezenith27                   3.68
19  FinnGamer                     3.71
20  mycube                        3.73
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  TheDubDubJr                   3.85
22  Jaycee                        3.98
23  bryson azzopard               3.99
24  Tx789                         4.11
25  SirWaffle                     4.27
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  andi25                        4.28
27  Outsmash                      4.33
28  kalyk                         4.36
29  cc9tough                      4.44
30  Krag                          4.45
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  DuffyEdge                     4.47
32  MatejMuzatko                  4.50
33  googlebleh                    4.51
34  lunchmaster                   4.62
35  SweetSolver                   4.63
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  bacyril                       4.65
37  zaki                          4.79
38  Tim Major                     4.92
39  Lid                           4.95
40  uvafan                        4.96
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  PaintKiller                   4.98
42  FaLoL                         5.07
43  Akash Rupela                  5.09
44  AndersB                       5.10
45  tdm                           5.10
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  legoanimate98                 5.12
47  ryanj92                       5.16
48  janelle                       5.16
49  Alcuber                       5.19
50  gunner                        5.19
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  qaz                           5.23
52  bh13                          5.38
53  blairubik                     5.43
54  DuLe                          5.45
55  Sir E Brum                    5.58
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  khoavo12                      5.59
57  Regimaster                    5.59
58  Mikel                         5.70
59  Schmidt                       5.82
60  MeshuggahX                    6.05
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
61  rona3                         6.10
62  moroder                       6.16
63  Spaxxy                        6.17
64  PianoCube                     6.26
65  Jaysammey777                  6.28
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
66  larosh12                      6.39
67  JianhanC                      6.52
68  ickathu                       6.68
69  Mike Hughey                   6.98
70  Trondhat                      7.08
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
71  MaikeruKonare                 7.24
72  MasterROBO360                 7.31
73  Gordon                        7.40
74  Nihahhat                      7.78
75  RoboCopter87                  7.91
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
76  cxinlee                       8.04
77  LostGent                      8.32
78  MarcelP                       8.76
79  TP                            8.90
80  rj                            9.12
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
81  James Ludlow                  9.32
82  DodusNet                     10.42
83  MichaelErskine               10.87
84  hfsdo                        11.10
85  Sakoleg                      11.42
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
86  MatsBergsten                 13.96
87  aisukuriimu                  44.87
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 : (103)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  nccube                        8.72
 2  stevecho816                   9.02
 3  antoineccantin                9.10
 4  riley                         9.32
 5  XTowncuber                    9.38
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Lapinsavant                   9.38
 7  KCuber                        9.47
 8  Tao Yu                        9.81
 9  CuberMan                     10.18
10  jaemin0922                   10.27
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  BoBoGuy                      10.46
12  uvafan                       11.00
13  mitch1234                    11.26
14  AustinReed                   11.39
15  thezenith27                  11.41
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  mycube                       11.87
17  Iggy                         12.02
18  yuxuibbs                     12.03
19  Akash Rupela                 12.06
20  FinnGamer                    12.59
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  JianhanC                     12.78
22  andi25                       12.89
23  TheDubDubJr                  13.60
24  googlebleh                   13.66
25  zaki                         13.77
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  MatejMuzatko                 13.93
27  henrik                       14.14
28  Tim Major                    14.20
29  FaLoL                        14.32
30  lunchmaster                  14.32
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  bryson azzopard              14.35
32  legoanimate98                14.75
33  SirWaffle                    14.79
34  Dene                         14.85
35  gunner                       14.90
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  Outsmash                     14.98
37  janelle                      15.00
38  MadeToReply                  15.03
39  bacyril                      15.09
40  mande                        15.24
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  Neo63                        15.45
42  khoavo12                     15.53
43  typeman5                     15.54
44  PaintKiller                  15.61
45  bh13                         15.71
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  Jaycee                       15.80
47  Mikel                        15.84
48  brandbest1                   15.90
49  blairubik                    15.91
50  DuffyEdge                    15.94
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  tdm                          16.48
52  qaz                          16.59
53  Regimaster                   16.70
54  MeshuggahX                   16.93
55  Kenneth Svendson             17.03
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  eggseller                    17.07
57  Krag                         17.24
58  sej64                        17.47
59  DuLe                         17.76
60  Perff                        17.80
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
61  Sir E Brum                   17.80
62  cxinlee                      17.92
63  cc9tough                     17.93
64  Lid                          17.96
65  Spaxxy                       17.99
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
66  ickathu                      18.10
67  moroder                      18.16
68  cytokid101                   18.53
69  PianoCube                    18.63
70  rona3                        18.80
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
71  Jaysammey777                 19.06
72  ryanj92                      19.11
73  Speedcuby                    19.22
74  TDM                          19.24
75  James Ludlow                 19.77
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
76  kalyk                        20.04
77  Mike Hughey                  20.35
78  Schmidt                      20.38
79  MarcelP                      21.87
80  Trondhat                     21.98
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
81  MaikeruKonare                22.25
82  larosh12                     22.26
83  notfeliks                    23.65
84  TP                           23.85
85  rj                           24.02
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
86  RoboCopter87                 24.11
87  Alcuber                      24.32
88  hfsdo                        25.32
89  lemakk                       25.78
90  Yellowsnow98                 25.85
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
91  Sakoleg                      25.93
92  Nihahhat                     26.46
93  LostGent                     26.97
94  Gordon                       27.10
95  MichaelErskine               27.90
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
96  LucasSVK                     28.36
97  ComputerGuy365               31.72
98  MatsBergsten                 31.99
99  MasterROBO360                32.19
100  skippykev                    32.60
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
101  DodusNet                     33.93
102  RicardoRix                   41.67
103  aisukuriimu                1:19.45
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4: (61)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  stevecho816                  37.49
 2  Lapinsavant                  39.59
 3  antoineccantin               43.32
 4  riley                        44.97
 5  mitch1234                    45.78
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  CuberMan                     45.87
 7  nccube                       46.06
 8  thezenith27                  47.63
 9  mycube                       48.86
10  zaki                         49.60
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  BoBoGuy                      50.22
12  FaLoL                        51.77
13  Iggy                         52.81
14  JianhanC                     55.91
15  FinnGamer                    56.18
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  SirWaffle                    57.25
17  googlebleh                   57.88
18  Dene                         58.94
19  lunchmaster                  59.07
20  bryson azzopard              59.39
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  andi25                       59.44
22  gunner                       59.72
23  bacyril                    1:00.05
24  yuxuibbs                   1:02.19
25  legoanimate98              1:03.73
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  qaz                        1:05.37
27  DuffyEdge                  1:10.00
28  Spaxxy                     1:11.13
29  Lid                        1:11.30
30  khoavo12                   1:11.49
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  MeshuggahX                 1:11.68
32  ryanj92                    1:12.38
33  cc9tough                   1:12.76
34  Regimaster                 1:13.14
35  bh13                       1:13.99
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  uvafan                     1:14.84
37  Jaycee                     1:15.84
38  mande                      1:15.94
39  ickathu                    1:16.06
40  James Ludlow               1:16.80
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  Mikel                      1:20.25
42  tdm                        1:25.28
43  Outsmash                   1:27.62
44  rona3                      1:27.87
45  DuLe                       1:27.91
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  MatejMuzatko               1:27.99
47  Mike Hughey                1:30.04
48  blairubik                  1:30.36
49  TP                         1:31.04
50  Kenneth Svendson           1:31.99
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  Jaysammey777               1:33.26
52  Schmidt                    1:37.18
53  PianoCube                  1:41.56
54  Sakoleg                    1:42.31
55  TDM                        1:45.47
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  lemakk                     1:53.48
57  LostGent                   2:04.47
58  MichaelErskine             2:05.99
59  MarcelP                    2:11.46
60  MatsBergsten               2:13.44
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
61  Gordon                     2:35.75
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5: (43)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Lapinsavant                1:17.37
 2  stevecho816                1:18.84
 3  zaki                       1:23.97
 4  JianhanC                   1:26.62
 5  mitch1234                  1:26.85
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  antoineccantin             1:27.17
 7  mycube                     1:29.80
 8  riley                      1:34.97
 9  CuberMan                   1:35.11
10  Dene                       1:35.54
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  FaLoL                      1:35.91
12  thezenith27                1:43.06
13  bryson azzopard            1:44.23
14  legoanimate98              1:51.50
15  Iggy                       1:52.51
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  bacyril                    1:53.66
17  FinnGamer                  1:55.41
18  SirWaffle                  1:59.16
19  qaz                        2:11.36
20  James Ludlow               2:13.31
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  yuxuibbs                   2:15.65
22  Mike Hughey                2:18.60
23  DuffyEdge                  2:19.08
24  typeman5                   2:21.00
25  Lid                        2:24.46
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  cc9tough                   2:26.73
27  ickathu                    2:27.80
28  ryanj92                    2:33.34
29  Mikel                      2:33.70
30  mande                      2:38.18
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  rona3                      2:57.18
32  Spaxxy                     3:02.17
33  Jaycee                     3:02.64
34  Jaysammey777               3:04.53
35  khoavo12                   3:06.26
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  TP                         3:06.94
37  blairubik                  3:10.18
38  MatejMuzatko               3:11.55
39  DuLe                       3:15.62
40  bh13                       3:21.65
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  Sakoleg                    3:21.87
42  Schmidt                    3:56.14
43  MatsBergsten               4:27.80
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6: (24)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  stevecho816                2:34.10
 2  zaki                       2:57.68
 3  mycube                     2:59.64
 4  JianhanC                   3:01.43
 5  Dene                       3:04.56
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  bacyril                    3:12.24
 7  FaLoL                      3:17.04
 8  bryson azzopard            3:17.49
 9  Lapinsavant                3:18.85
10  antoineccantin             3:20.00
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  legoanimate98              3:28.52
12  thezenith27                3:41.13
13  riley                      3:51.19
14  Iggy                       3:52.29
15  qaz                        4:14.65
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  FinnGamer                  4:30.28
17  cc9tough                   4:40.93
18  yuxuibbs                   4:43.53
19  ryanj92                    4:56.06
20  Mikel                      5:15.34
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  DuffyEdge                  5:17.17
22  Jaysammey777               5:30.91
23  ickathu                    5:31.30
24  MatsBergsten              10:01.91
[/COLOR]
```
7x7x7: (16)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  stevecho816                3:51.93
 2  mycube                     4:11.62
 3  Dene                       4:23.22
 4  zaki                       4:25.52
 5  bacyril                    4:27.04
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  JianhanC                   4:35.80
 7  legoanimate98              5:02.41
 8  bryson azzopard            5:15.61
 9  FaLoL                      5:17.92
10  qaz                        5:52.16
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  riley                      6:22.50
12  DuffyEdge                  6:57.36
13  Mikel                      7:31.56
14  cc9tough                   7:32.73
15  ryanj92                    8:56.16
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  MatsBergsten              18:08.49
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 one handed: (59)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  antoineccantin               13.56
 2  stevecho816                  15.61
 3  yuxuibbs                     17.39
 4  CuberMan                     17.51
 5  Tao Yu                       17.53
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  nccube                       18.77
 7  jaemin0922                   19.74
 8  henrik                       19.97
 9  riley                        20.30
10  uvafan                       20.32
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  mitch1234                    20.74
12  AndersB                      22.00
13  mycube                       22.27
14  Lapinsavant                  22.78
15  JianhanC                     24.27
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  thezenith27                  24.35
17  Iggy                         25.09
18  Outsmash                     26.01
19  Lid                          26.52
20  googlebleh                   27.91
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  PianoCube                    28.12
22  bryson azzopard              28.14
23  brandbest1                   28.15
24  andi25                       28.44
25  zaki                         28.81
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Dene                         29.25
27  typeman5                     31.11
28  FinnGamer                    31.15
29  bh13                         33.39
30  mande                        33.80
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Jaycee                       34.00
32  PaintKiller                  34.11
33  eggseller                    34.12
34  Regimaster                   34.23
35  DuffyEdge                    34.59
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  gunner                       34.65
37  cc9tough                     35.36
38  Mikel                        36.12
39  qaz                          36.42
40  legoanimate98                37.10
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  tdm                          37.66
42  Kenneth Svendson             37.71
43  Alcuber                      39.53
44  FaLoL                        41.27
45  Jaysammey777                 41.39
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  blairubik                    41.82
47  rona3                        41.86
48  ryanj92                      42.90
49  bacyril                      43.21
50  DuLe                         44.93
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  Spaxxy                       45.49
52  Mike Hughey                  47.38
53  Sir E Brum                   47.59
54  Schmidt                      51.36
55  larosh12                     52.91
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  ickathu                      53.02
57  Trondhat                     54.90
58  TP                         1:05.99
59  MarcelP                    1:25.53
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 with feet: (9)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  antoineccantin               47.18
 2  riley                      1:07.88
 3  Kenneth Svendson           1:13.70
 4  cc9tough                   1:29.02
 5  Iggy                       2:16.00
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  DuffyEdge                  2:28.88
 7  qaz                        2:43.26
 8  Mikel                      2:56.96
 9  DuLe                       3:22.41
[/COLOR]
```
2x2x2 Blindfolded: (28)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Kurainu17                     5.62
 2  riley                         6.01
 3  BoBoGuy                       7.46
 4  stevecho816                   8.88
 5  nccube                        9.56
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Iggy                         10.70
 7  CuberMan                     11.55
 8  Lapinsavant                  12.25
 9  XTowncuber                   12.36
10  Tao Yu                       14.07
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Mike Hughey                  17.69
12  Mikel                        19.14
13  Jaycee                       20.02
14  MatsBergsten                 20.59
15  DuffyEdge                    22.09
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  MatejMuzatko                 24.05
17  bryson azzopard              25.11
18  cc9tough                     26.12
19  thezenith27                  28.34
20  antoineccantin               28.76
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  bacyril                      29.93
22  qaz                          31.54
23  Schmidt                      36.32
24  blairubik                    38.93
25  ickathu                      44.79
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  PianoCube                    50.86
27  MaikeruKonare              1:00.16
28  FaLoL                      1:03.76
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 Blindfolded: (31)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  riley                        27.56
 2  Iggy                         35.64
 3  Tao Yu                       51.65
 4  mycube                       52.44
 5  Roman                        53.14
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  sej64                        54.93
 7  Mikel                        59.34
 8  eggseller                    59.91
 9  stevecho816                1:04.81
10  MatsBergsten               1:05.88
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  mande                      1:07.82
12  Mike Hughey                1:11.75
13  nccube                     1:13.05
14  antoineccantin             1:16.55
15  blairubik                  1:24.46
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  DuffyEdge                  1:32.28
17  okayama                    1:39.09
18  CuberMan                   1:46.53
19  qaz                        1:57.71
20  bryson azzopard            1:59.72
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  MatejMuzatko               2:05.22
22  bacyril                    2:17.31
23  cc9tough                   2:37.62
24  Jaycee                     2:38.63
25  Lapinsavant                2:38.75
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  DuLe                       3:02.83
27  ickathu                    3:25.25
28  PianoCube                  3:39.88
29  Sir E Brum                 3:54.78
30  hfsdo                      4:39.47
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Schmidt                    5:30.03
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4 Blindfolded: (14)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Roman                      3:36.82
 2  Iggy                       3:57.28
 3  riley                      4:39.45
 4  MatsBergsten               5:33.31
 5  mycube                     5:47.46
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mike Hughey                6:25.26
 7  Mikel                      8:40.08
 8  okayama                   10:58.96
 9  bryson azzopard           11:56.63
10  qaz                       13:12.12
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  bacyril                   13:20.80
12  DuffyEdge                 15:00.04
13  antoineccantin            15:09.97
14  cc9tough                  19:41.49
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5 Blindfolded: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Roman                      7:57.84
 2  Iggy                      10:43.98
 3  Mike Hughey               11:33.42
 4  MatsBergsten              12:28.23
 5  mycube                    13:18.82
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mikel                     14:26.09
 7  cmhardw                   15:14.51
 8  okayama                   28:18.64
 9  qaz                       29:39.48
10  bacyril                   32:53.60
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6 Blindfolded: (1)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  MatsBergsten              34:51.97
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Multi blind: (17)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  riley                     8.8
 2  MatsBergsten              8.6
 3  Mikel                     8.4
 4  mande                     7.8
 5  mycube                    7.2
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  okayama                   6.0
 7  Iggy                      5.2
 8  blairubik                 4.6
 9  DuffyEdge                 4.2
10  bryson azzopard           4.2
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  bacyril                   3.8
12  PianoCube                 3.4
13  antoineccantin            3.0
14  cc9tough                  3.0
15  nccube                    2.8
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Jaycee                    1.8
17  qaz                       0.6
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Match the scramble: (8)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  bacyril                      51.08
 2  Jaycee                     1:08.21
 3  blairubik                  1:08.41
 4  DuLe                       1:11.90
 5  stevecho816                1:21.72
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  cc9tough                   1:27.69
 7  bryson azzopard            1:32.05
 8  qaz                        1:32.46
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4 Relay: (39)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  stevecho816                  51.31
 2  riley                        57.85
 3  Lapinsavant                  57.95
 4  thezenith27                1:05.58
 5  zaki                       1:06.67
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  mycube                     1:07.59
 7  Iggy                       1:13.72
 8  Tao Yu                     1:13.96
 9  FaLoL                      1:16.79
10  FinnGamer                  1:17.55
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  JianhanC                   1:17.65
12  SirWaffle                  1:20.46
13  bryson azzopard            1:21.14
14  yuxuibbs                   1:21.31
15  bacyril                    1:22.52
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  legoanimate98              1:25.96
17  gunner                     1:26.05
18  bh13                       1:36.10
19  qaz                        1:36.52
20  Jaycee                     1:37.33
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Mikel                      1:41.60
22  khoavo12                   1:41.64
23  cc9tough                   1:41.96
24  Regimaster                 1:43.43
25  blairubik                  1:45.09
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  DuffyEdge                  1:45.96
27  ickathu                    1:47.99
28  ryanj92                    1:50.97
29  Spaxxy                     1:54.49
30  MatejMuzatko               1:58.37
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  DuLe                       2:03.16
32  Jaysammey777               2:03.72
33  PianoCube                  2:11.87
34  Schmidt                    2:17.97
35  TP                         2:30.49
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  Sakoleg                    2:39.93
37  LostGent                   2:53.08
38  MatsBergsten               3:07.45
39  Sir E Brum                 3:08.42
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4-5 Relay: (25)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  stevecho816                2:12.58
 2  Lapinsavant                2:24.05
 3  zaki                       2:35.55
 4  riley                      2:43.86
 5  mycube                     2:46.99
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  FaLoL                      3:01.57
 7  Iggy                       3:04.90
 8  bryson azzopard            3:06.93
 9  FinnGamer                  3:20.17
10  legoanimate98              3:22.00
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  bacyril                    3:22.87
12  yuxuibbs                   3:34.18
13  SirWaffle                  3:35.30
14  qaz                        3:49.16
15  DuffyEdge                  4:06.85
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  cc9tough                   4:22.66
17  ickathu                    4:25.52
18  Mikel                      4:37.38
19  khoavo12                   4:55.52
20  blairubik                  4:55.68
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Jaysammey777               5:11.35
22  bh13                       5:22.72
23  DuLe                       5:29.99
24  TP                         5:42.85
25  MatsBergsten               7:45.02
[/COLOR]
```
Magic: (13)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  jaemin0922                    0.81
 2  SweetSolver                   0.92
 3  yuxuibbs                      0.98
 4  Regimaster                    1.38
 5  Mikel                         1.39
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Iggy                          1.69
 7  MaikeruKonare                 1.78
 8  cc9tough                      2.37
 9  qaz                           2.42
10  Jaysammey777                  2.69
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Schmidt                       2.71
12  Gordon                        2.98
13  DuLe                          4.76
[/COLOR]
```
Master Magic: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Iggy                          2.84
 2  yuxuibbs                      3.12
 3  Mikel                         3.24
 4  SweetSolver                   4.45
 5  Jaysammey777                  6.00
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  FaLoL                         7.41
 7  DuLe                          8.69
[/COLOR]
```
Skewb: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Tim Major                    11.42
 2  qaz                          16.20
 3  Schmidt                      16.81
 4  Iggy                         17.47
 5  bacyril                      20.63
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mikel                        23.76
 7  cc9tough                     25.26
 8  Jaysammey777                 25.29
 9  ickathu                      29.32
10  DuffyEdge                    32.45
[/COLOR]
```
Clock: (18)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Evan Liu                      6.87
 2  jaemin0922                    7.41
 3  ryanj92                       7.48
 4  Iggy                          7.84
 5  Sebastien                     8.52
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Perff                         8.55
 7  Mikel                        11.87
 8  DuffyEdge                    12.76
 9  zaki                         13.06
10  yuxuibbs                     13.17
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  qaz                          14.66
12  bryson azzopard              16.10
13  bacyril                      17.01
14  mycube                       19.07
15  cc9tough                     19.85
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Schmidt                      22.23
17  Jaysammey777                 26.31
18  ickathu                      31.92
[/COLOR]
```
Pyraminx: (50)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  XTowncuber                    2.75
 2  Tim Major                     3.57
 3  Iggy                          3.72
 4  Maxelino                      4.85
 5  antoineccantin                4.86
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  stevecho816                   5.00
 7  Piotrek                       5.29
 8  BoBoGuy                       5.40
 9  bacyril                       5.55
10  mitch1234                     5.67
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  ickathu                       5.79
12  Alcuber                       6.16
13  andi25                        6.21
14  Lapinsavant                   6.40
15  CuberMan                      6.44
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Regimaster                    6.46
17  DuLe                          6.68
18  zaki                          6.93
19  SweetSolver                   7.35
20  riley                         7.35
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  yuxuibbs                      7.81
22  bh13                          7.88
23  FaLoL                         7.96
24  TheDubDubJr                   8.48
25  notfeliks                     8.82
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  cc9tough                      8.87
27  qaz                           8.98
28  ryanj92                       9.00
29  Outsmash                      9.37
30  Dene                          9.44
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  DuffyEdge                     9.74
32  gunner                       10.02
33  bryson azzopard              10.26
34  Kenneth Svendson             11.05
35  TP                           11.05
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  Lid                          11.10
37  Jaycee                       12.15
38  Schmidt                      12.23
39  Krag                         12.46
40  Speedcuby                    12.88
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  legoanimate98                13.11
42  PianoCube                    13.73
43  Trondhat                     13.84
44  blairubik                    14.31
45  Mikel                        14.67
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  FinnGamer                    16.43
47  Jaysammey777                 18.41
48  LostGent                     19.70
49  MarcelP                      25.56
50  MatejMuzatko                 26.63
[/COLOR]
```
Megaminx: (26)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  antoineccantin             1:10.21
 2  stevecho816                1:18.29
 3  JianhanC                   1:19.08
 4  Iggy                       1:28.82
 5  riley                      1:30.26
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  bacyril                    1:37.10
 7  cc9tough                   1:38.94
 8  gunner                     1:44.27
 9  FaLoL                      1:49.12
10  Lid                        1:54.63
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  zaki                       1:57.00
12  Dene                       1:58.50
13  mycube                     1:58.92
14  bryson azzopard            2:03.15
15  ryanj92                    2:06.81
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Jaysammey777               2:12.18
17  qaz                        2:14.11
18  Lapinsavant                2:22.98
19  ickathu                    2:32.60
20  yuxuibbs                   2:45.84
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  TP                         3:12.12
22  DuffyEdge                  3:15.21
23  FinnGamer                  3:16.33
24  DuLe                       3:23.91
25  Jaycee                     3:28.39
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Mikel                      5:26.13
[/COLOR]
```
Square-1: (26)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  brandbest1                   15.75
 2  obatake                      18.02
 3  Iggy                         20.34
 4  Outsmash                     20.44
 5  Lid                          21.69
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Dene                         22.81
 7  kalyk                        23.99
 8  stevecho816                  25.23
 9  lemakk                       29.96
10  mitch1234                    32.10
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  bacyril                      32.66
12  Mike Hughey                  41.27
13  Jaycee                       49.85
14  bryson azzopard              51.60
15  ryanj92                      53.47
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  FaLoL                        53.80
17  cc9tough                     56.27
18  Jaysammey777               1:03.52
19  Mikel                      1:04.70
20  Schmidt                    1:05.43
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Alcuber                    1:10.99
22  ickathu                    1:14.76
23  MichaelErskine             1:36.40
24  DuffyEdge                  1:49.19
25  qaz                        2:01.92
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  MatsBergsten               2:22.41
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 fewest moves: (29)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  guusrs                    23.0
 2  okayama                   23.6
 3  Sebastien                 24.4
 4  mycube                    25.2
 5  irontwig                  26.4
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Attila                    26.8
 7  Mike Hughey               27.0
 8  Meneghetti                28.6
 9  Lid                       30.6
10  stevecho816               31.8
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  obatake                   34.0
12  qaz                       34.4
13  nccube                    34.8
14  Iggy                      36.6
15  riley                     36.6
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  DuLe                      37.2
17  MarcelP                   37.2
18  blairubik                 37.2
19  cc9tough                  39.4
20  PianoCube                 40.8
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Jaysammey777              42.2
22  DuffyEdge                 44.2
23  bh13                      48.2
24  Schmidt                   48.4
25  thezenith27               49.4
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  yuxuibbs                  52.2
27  Tx789                     54.8
28  FaLoL                     59.6
29  Mikel                     62.0
[/COLOR]
```


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 2, 2014)

And then finally the totals for all year and totals for each event for all year.
This years number one is Iggy, who overtook mycube the very last week.
Those two and riley and also bacyril who was very close to the podium were
in a little class of their own. For those of you who like lists, enjoy 

*Total points all events*(312)

10406 Iggy
10351 mycube
9514 riley
9426 bacyril
7936 yuxuibbs
5837 stevecho816
5678 MatsBergsten
5605 Dene
4916 Mikel
4705 Lapinsavant
4286 FinnGamer
4208 DuffyEdge
3951 antoineccantin
3310 qaz
3240 Schmidt
3158 blairubik
2892 cc9tough
2800 bryson azzopard
2641 Mike Hughey
2523 Tao Yu
2422 bh13
2402 FaLoL
2320 CuberMan
2180 zaki
2044 okayama
1949 nccube
1726 khoavo12
1564 MarcelP
1535 Jaycee
1512 DuLe
1437 JianhanC
1407 Regimaster
1398 ickathu
1393 legoanimate98
1384 Lid
1383 mande
1360 thezenith27
1330 MatejMuzatko
1295 mitch1234
1278 ryanj92
1274 PianoCube
1273 uvafan
1239 SirWaffle
1224 XTowncuber
1157 Outsmash
1128 andi25
1108 yoinneroid
1098 BoBoGuy
982 jaemin0922
899 Jaysammey777
895 gunner
889 brandbest1
886 Evan Liu
875 AustinReed
873 TDM
868 Perff
860 Sebastien
830 Skullush
826 Kurainu17
820 Kenneth Svendson
812 Tim Major
788 eggseller
769 TheDubDubJr
752 PaintKiller
737 guusrs
736 Alcuber
726 googlebleh
715 Spaxxy
702 KCuber
668 kalyk
662 typeman5
628 SweetSolver
620 MadeToReply
613 AndersB
613 James Ludlow
612 Mcuber5
611 Gordon
606 rona3
572 TP
532 Krag
528 Coolster01
522 lunchmaster
514 Bhargav777
502 henrik
500 Sir E Brum
498 janelle
493 Username
473 MeshuggahX
455 AvGalen
445 Sakoleg
439 shubhayankabir
432 Trondhat
430 Bobo
427 Akash Rupela
414 Neo63
407 sej64
393 Tx789
392 Piotrek
386 hfsdo
372 SimonWestlund
360 Roman
353 thatkid
351 LostGent
337 Andrejon
331 cubeflip
323 lemakk
322 Hays
319 jorgeskm
307 cxinlee
298 MaikeruKonare
297 LouisCormier
290 moroder
289 uesyuu
289 giorgi
276 Cuber952
273 Odder
271 sudarshan
269 obatake
268 arcio1
259 Reinier Schippers
257 MichaelErskine
257 Meneghetti
255 DanpHan
254 kclejeune
254 PeelingStickers
249 Kesava Kirupa
247 natezach728
245 cmhardw
242 uberCuber
238 windhero
227 rickcube
225 kasochi
222 Bilbo
215 Speedcuby
215 szatan
211 waffle=ijm
209 larosh12
206 Andrew Clayton
200 Jakube
199 Maxelino
193 notfeliks
189 nikanika555
186 Shikhar Mohan
186 dimwmuni
176 RoboCopter87
167 irontwig
162 Nihahhat
160 cuberkid10
156 pwnAge
156 silver owl
155 Xishem
148 white owl
147 cytokid101
145 ThomasJE
145 Bh13
140 ben1996123
137 Xyfnez
136 DodusNet
135 jonlin
131 DaCubeMeister
129 Neimster
128 Attila
128 rj
126 Cubemaestro
126 PM 1729
124 tomwis uxm
121 KrisM
120 ichcubegern
119 BlueDevil
116 kunparekh18
115 cubesonfire
114 Cubenovice
113 KiwiCuber
106 TopCuber
104 Rubiksfreak
103 Divineskulls
103 TheGrayCuber
103 fazrulz
99 hkpnkp
99 CJF2L 1
98 YukiTanaka
97 Yellowsnow98
96 jla
96 Hippolyte!!!
94 MasterROBO360
94 Abdelhak
89 asiahyoo1997
88 Lumej
86 chrissyd
86 vcuber13
83 ComputerGuy365
81 no name
80 fazcuber
80 kbrune
79 ryo
75 DAcuber
74 Edmund
74 Ollie
71 7942139101129
71 sz35
71 YddEd
70 RicardoRix
67 arvind1999
66 Hendry cahyadi
64 rubix44
62 cubeskillet
59 skippykev
58 BoBiCa
58 LucasSVK
58 hatep
57 tseitsei
55 raserhin
52 awesomecuber150
51 marcobelotti
49 Rubicon
49 tengurocks
48 teinekylg
46 aisukuriimu
45 Ninja Storm
44 Yes, We Can!
43 Darthriahuz
43 vd
42 acohen527
42 norohanalive
38 420
37 Sebbe
37 pjk
36 Blablabla
35 Castrol
35 ottozing
34 Lord Voldemort
32 prasadmanjulago
32 Wasabee
32 Lili
31 Speedcuber1
29 lcsbiffi
29 Hershey
28 y235
28 lucidcuber
28 the super cuber
27 Shantanu Modak
27 David1994
27 NaeosPsy
24 lchu613
24 CuberBen
23 sukjae
23 Suratha
23 farorian
22 insomniac
22 SittingDeath
22 AvidCuber
22 strakerak
22 JoseCantera
22 guas
22 Jcpopp
21 ljackstar
21 CuberCat
21 kosyer
20 Calculus Kid
20 immortalchaos29
20 CraigBouchard
20 ajayd
19 manyhobbyfreak
19 Dylan Michael
18 JF1zl3
18 alevine
18 scylla
18 roxer9918
18 steven123505
18 Sessinator
17 Irish5oh
17 epicdarr
16 mrjames113083
16 emolover
15 brunopini
15 Zaterlord
15 ilie
15 Zane_C
14 manstrong
14 hcfong
14 Wilhelm
13 liyuxuan48
13 benskoning
13 sneaklyfox
13 mDiPalma
13 Dapianokid
13 mangocuber
12 Brest
12 ThatCuber
12 DaveyCow
12 zhangcy
11 tanayparekh
11 Tj2OY
11 brian724080
11 zhanchi kid
11 Potterapple
10 bassgdae13
10 dylandalton38
9 Cubercart
9 sharathkumar631
9 asdfgf
9 SorcererPenguin
8 Strogy
7 Ranzha V. Emodrach
6 Pique
6 jcubing02
6 Nivarthi Akhil
6 loyalite
6 qoqo
5 hig8477
4 dregerdoes
4 AlexCube
*2x2x2*(220)

1362 riley
1302 yuxuibbs
1137 Iggy
1136 mycube
849 bacyril
796 FinnGamer
775 stevecho816
724 Lapinsavant
632 Tao Yu
584 Kurainu17
541 antoineccantin
537 Schmidt
455 Mikel
448 bh13
432 Sebastien
426 DuffyEdge
402 blairubik
397 CuberMan
370 khoavo12
368 bryson azzopard
365 Bobo
346 nccube
340 XTowncuber
335 kalyk
311 SweetSolver
288 cc9tough
280 Jaycee
280 qaz
270 PaintKiller
269 FaLoL
264 MatejMuzatko
262 BoBoGuy
255 zaki
252 Outsmash
250 MarcelP
248 ryanj92
245 Regimaster
244 andi25
232 Coolster01
230 Mike Hughey
225 SirWaffle
217 Alcuber
216 DuLe
205 TDM
204 jaemin0922
196 mitch1234
194 Gordon
191 Lid
180 thezenith27
169 Krag
168 legoanimate98
164 gunner
159 PianoCube
151 MatsBergsten
147 janelle
146 Sir E Brum
143 ickathu
136 yoinneroid
135 Evan Liu
135 googlebleh
134 Trondhat
128 Spaxxy
125 uvafan
123 rona3
120 Bhargav777
120 TheDubDubJr
116 Akash Rupela
115 Tx789
112 moroder
112 AustinReed
108 Username
102 AndersB
101 Piotrek
99 Tim Major
97 Andrejon
96 mande
96 Kesava Kirupa
95 Neo63
94 MeshuggahX
94 KCuber
94 lunchmaster
92 Maxelino
85 larosh12
83 Mcuber5
82 JianhanC
82 LostGent
82 Jaysammey777
78 sudarshan
77 kclejeune
76 shubhayankabir
74 Skullush
70 SimonWestlund
67 brandbest1
67 cxinlee
66 Hays
64 waffle=ijm
64 thatkid
63 PeelingStickers
63 DanpHan
63 natezach728
62 Bilbo
62 ThomasJE
62 MadeToReply
61 Andrew Clayton
60 ben1996123
59 Shikhar Mohan
59 Nihahhat
59 Cuber952
57 MasterROBO360
56 kasochi
55 DaCubeMeister
53 cubeflip
53 henrik
52 giorgi
50 TP
49 MaikeruKonare
48 pwnAge
46 RoboCopter87
45 AvGalen
43 windhero
41 arcio1
41 DodusNet
41 TopCuber
40 hfsdo
38 Xishem
38 KrisM
38 nikanika555
37 Sakoleg
37 jonlin
37 jorgeskm
36 Edmund
35 LouisCormier
35 lemakk
35 fazrulz
35 cubesonfire
35 CJF2L 1
35 ottozing
34 rickcube
32 MichaelErskine
32 arvind1999
31 Cubemaestro
31 James Ludlow
31 DAcuber
30 cuberkid10
30 uberCuber
29 Jakube
29 rj
29 szatan
29 ryo
27 Reinier Schippers
27 NaeosPsy
26 Odder
26 okayama
26 KiwiCuber
25 BlueDevil
24 Neimster
24 uesyuu
23 chrissyd
23 typeman5
23 sukjae
21 Hippolyte!!!
21 Blablabla
21 tengurocks
20 kunparekh18
20 Rubiksfreak
19 Bh13
19 jla
19 ichcubegern
18 aisukuriimu
18 Rubicon
18 cubeskillet
18 rubix44
17 Kenneth Svendson
16 YddEd
16 Yellowsnow98
13 Divineskulls
13 Perff
13 lcsbiffi
13 dimwmuni
13 hatep
13 raserhin
13 CuberBen
12 TheGrayCuber
12 vcuber13
12 Dylan Michael
12 Castrol
12 zhangcy
11 acohen527
11 strakerak
10 David1994
9 Speedcuber1
9 Cubercart
9 asdfgf
9 ComputerGuy365
8 ljackstar
8 alevine
8 SittingDeath
8 ThatCuber
7 Darthriahuz
7 Sebbe
7 Speedcuby
7 Calculus Kid
7 PM 1729
7 obatake
7 420
6 eggseller
6 Shantanu Modak
6 hcfong
6 Lord Voldemort
6 the super cuber
6 loyalite
6 kosyer
6 mangocuber
5 skippykev
5 CuberCat
5 cytokid101
5 Dapianokid
4 JF1zl3
4 kbrune
4 epicdarr
*3x3x3 *(274)

1943 riley
1682 yuxuibbs
1541 mycube
1462 Iggy
1304 Lapinsavant
1103 Dene
1070 bacyril
1050 FinnGamer
1046 stevecho816
1015 Tao Yu
993 Mikel
932 antoineccantin
769 blairubik
707 CuberMan
653 bh13
643 uvafan
640 khoavo12
632 Schmidt
601 DuffyEdge
501 Perff
473 MarcelP
450 MatejMuzatko
433 nccube
431 XTowncuber
429 typeman5
399 bryson azzopard
399 FaLoL
389 Kenneth Svendson
375 zaki
361 Regimaster
354 PaintKiller
347 Outsmash
343 Mike Hughey
336 jaemin0922
333 qaz
319 JianhanC
319 SirWaffle
314 BoBoGuy
305 andi25
303 legoanimate98
294 thezenith27
292 Jaycee
280 eggseller
270 MatsBergsten
246 cc9tough
245 brandbest1
244 mitch1234
240 cxinlee
239 TDM
236 Akash Rupela
235 mande
233 PianoCube
230 DuLe
222 ryanj92
215 Gordon
205 Lid
204 ickathu
203 gunner
199 KCuber
195 Spaxxy
192 googlebleh
187 rona3
183 janelle
183 AustinReed
182 yoinneroid
181 Sir E Brum
181 lunchmaster
177 TheDubDubJr
173 henrik
171 Krag
171 Evan Liu
171 Tim Major
163 Andrejon
161 Neo63
161 sej64
157 Trondhat
146 MeshuggahX
144 Alcuber
142 cytokid101
142 MadeToReply
136 Mcuber5
133 moroder
132 Odder
131 hfsdo
131 kclejeune
128 AndersB
125 Skullush
123 Speedcuby
112 LostGent
111 sudarshan
110 kalyk
110 Kesava Kirupa
108 arcio1
108 pwnAge
107 shubhayankabir
104 Bhargav777
100 Jaysammey777
97 lemakk
96 DanpHan
91 SimonWestlund
85 cubeflip
85 TP
85 PeelingStickers
84 Bilbo
84 Username
84 larosh12
83 Coolster01
80 fazcuber
80 James Ludlow
78 kasochi
77 Hays
76 Sakoleg
75 Cuber952
73 Neimster
71 jonlin
71 waffle=ijm
71 Kurainu17
70 DaCubeMeister
70 RicardoRix
70 rj
69 Tx789
67 cuberkid10
65 Bobo
65 ComputerGuy365
64 windhero
62 thatkid
62 MaikeruKonare
60 Shikhar Mohan
60 AvGalen
59 white owl
58 Andrew Clayton
58 Xyfnez
58 Sebastien
58 Yellowsnow98
58 giorgi
57 okayama
54 skippykev
54 Piotrek
54 silver owl
53 Meneghetti
53 RoboCopter87
52 Bh13
52 awesomecuber150
52 PM 1729
52 natezach728
52 notfeliks
50 Nihahhat
47 LouisCormier
47 MichaelErskine
45 kunparekh18
45 Ninja Storm
44 cmhardw
44 DodusNet
44 jorgeskm
44 Yes, We Can!
41 chrissyd
41 TopCuber
41 asiahyoo1997
41 fazrulz
40 TheGrayCuber
39 rickcube
39 BoBiCa
39 KrisM
39 tomwis uxm
38 Hendry cahyadi
38 hkpnkp
38 uberCuber
37 MasterROBO360
37 Hippolyte!!!
37 Reinier Schippers
37 Abdelhak
37 szatan
36 BlueDevil
36 Darthriahuz
35 arvind1999
34 ThomasJE
34 Lumej
34 LucasSVK
33 Jakube
33 CJF2L 1
32 prasadmanjulago
32 ryo
31 ben1996123
31 Rubiksfreak
31 no name
30 norohanalive
30 Cubemaestro
30 dimwmuni
30 ichcubegern
28 aisukuriimu
28 Edmund
28 lucidcuber
27 jla
27 Wasabee
27 vcuber13
27 pjk
26 Lili
25 KiwiCuber
25 marcobelotti
24 lchu613
24 YddEd
24 cubesonfire
24 raserhin
23 Castrol
22 AvidCuber
22 vd
22 JoseCantera
22 Jcpopp
20 obatake
20 immortalchaos29
20 CraigBouchard
20 ajayd
20 nikanika555
19 DAcuber
19 teinekylg
18 scylla
18 tseitsei
18 roxer9918
18 rubix44
18 steven123505
17 Speedcuber1
17 Irish5oh
17 cubeskillet
17 David1994
16 Xishem
16 lcsbiffi
15 brunopini
15 Zaterlord
15 hatep
15 kosyer
14 manstrong
14 Suratha
13 liyuxuan48
13 Shantanu Modak
13 Lord Voldemort
12 CuberCat
12 kbrune
11 tanayparekh
11 Hershey
11 Tj2OY
11 brian724080
11 zhanchi kid
11 y235
10 acohen527
10 Sebbe
10 alevine
10 bassgdae13
10 epicdarr
10 420
10 guas
10 dylandalton38
9 ljackstar
9 SittingDeath
9 sharathkumar631
9 SorcererPenguin
8 Dapianokid
8 hcfong
8 Strogy
7 Calculus Kid
7 Rubicon
7 Dylan Michael
7 the super cuber
7 mangocuber
6 JF1zl3
6 insomniac
6 Pique
6 DaveyCow
6 Nivarthi Akhil
6 Potterapple
6 qoqo
5 hig8477
4 dregerdoes
4 ThatCuber
4 AlexCube
*4x4x4*(167)

1095 mycube
919 Iggy
853 riley
845 yuxuibbs
837 bacyril
817 Lapinsavant
806 Dene
640 FinnGamer
629 stevecho816
523 antoineccantin
421 Schmidt
377 DuffyEdge
375 Mikel
343 khoavo12
342 FaLoL
330 CuberMan
312 bh13
300 zaki
299 MatsBergsten
284 bryson azzopard
274 blairubik
262 qaz
226 MarcelP
219 thezenith27
209 cc9tough
203 SirWaffle
189 legoanimate98
185 ryanj92
171 ickathu
165 Spaxxy
163 Mike Hughey
162 Jaycee
162 Lid
159 JianhanC
155 Regimaster
151 mitch1234
144 MatejMuzatko
143 gunner
142 nccube
139 googlebleh
131 andi25
127 yoinneroid
122 DuLe
120 BoBoGuy
110 PianoCube
108 KCuber
105 MeshuggahX
101 mande
101 Gordon
100 TDM
97 henrik
96 rona3
96 lunchmaster
90 Evan Liu
89 TheDubDubJr
87 TP
87 XTowncuber
85 uvafan
83 James Ludlow
79 Neo63
79 AustinReed
77 Sakoleg
77 Mcuber5
74 Bhargav777
71 Skullush
69 Outsmash
68 AndersB
67 MadeToReply
63 Jaysammey777
62 AvGalen
61 Kenneth Svendson
61 windhero
60 SimonWestlund
60 Tao Yu
60 thatkid
57 LostGent
57 giorgi
56 lemakk
55 jaemin0922
54 Username
52 Cuber952
51 Akash Rupela
50 eggseller
48 Tim Major
47 shubhayankabir
45 cubeflip
44 brandbest1
42 Bilbo
40 MichaelErskine
39 Krag
37 Shikhar Mohan
35 kalyk
34 Hays
33 LouisCormier
33 kasochi
31 waffle=ijm
31 Cubemaestro
31 Abdelhak
30 hfsdo
30 jorgeskm
30 KrisM
28 Hendry cahyadi
28 PeelingStickers
28 uberCuber
27 TheGrayCuber
27 fazrulz
27 hkpnkp
26 rickcube
26 MaikeruKonare
26 szatan
25 Andrew Clayton
25 cuberkid10
25 Jakube
25 Reinier Schippers
24 Bh13
24 Hippolyte!!!
23 arcio1
23 typeman5
23 Rubiksfreak
22 janelle
22 chrissyd
22 Kesava Kirupa
22 dimwmuni
21 BlueDevil
21 Xishem
21 vcuber13
20 no name
20 CJF2L 1
20 natezach728
19 jla
19 DanpHan
18 RoboCopter87
17 nikanika555
16 PaintKiller
15 Piotrek
15 ichcubegern
14 DodusNet
13 moroder
13 jonlin
13 KiwiCuber
13 farorian
12 Trondhat
12 Yellowsnow98
12 rj
10 Neimster
10 kclejeune
10 hatep
10 420
9 ThomasJE
9 Rubicon
9 cubeskillet
9 Tx789
9 Suratha
9 raserhin
8 Alcuber
8 Sir E Brum
8 kbrune
8 Shantanu Modak
7 Lumej
7 TopCuber
7 YddEd
6 Sebbe
6 Nihahhat
6 y235
6 DaveyCow
5 cmhardw
5 Potterapple
*5x5x5*(119)

873 mycube
758 Dene
725 bacyril
535 Iggy
501 yuxuibbs
467 Lapinsavant
452 FinnGamer
408 stevecho816
355 riley
299 MatsBergsten
291 FaLoL
283 JianhanC
278 DuffyEdge
273 Mikel
251 antoineccantin
236 bryson azzopard
208 zaki
180 legoanimate98
178 qaz
170 cc9tough
162 CuberMan
156 thezenith27
149 Schmidt
144 Mike Hughey
137 mitch1234
110 MarcelP
104 ryanj92
97 yoinneroid
95 ickathu
91 SirWaffle
88 nccube
86 khoavo12
86 Lid
83 DuLe
77 Jaycee
75 AustinReed
72 MatejMuzatko
70 James Ludlow
69 Spaxxy
68 TP
66 mande
62 blairubik
61 rona3
59 typeman5
56 bh13
54 andi25
54 BoBoGuy
52 Jaysammey777
48 Sakoleg
48 Mcuber5
47 AvGalen
47 Skullush
45 Hays
44 Evan Liu
44 googlebleh
43 SimonWestlund
43 MadeToReply
39 notfeliks
36 gunner
36 TheDubDubJr
34 cubeflip
32 Tim Major
32 windhero
30 MichaelErskine
28 Regimaster
27 lunchmaster
26 LouisCormier
26 Abdelhak
25 thatkid
24 janelle
24 uberCuber
23 asiahyoo1997
22 Username
22 KCuber
22 Cuber952
21 uesyuu
21 Reinier Schippers
20 Divineskulls
20 AndersB
19 PianoCube
19 jaemin0922
19 Jakube
18 cmhardw
18 jorgeskm
18 Roman
17 rickcube
17 Kenneth Svendson
17 shubhayankabir
17 Rubiksfreak
16 Tao Yu
16 Akash Rupela
16 dimwmuni
16 PeelingStickers
16 szatan
14 jla
14 KrisM
14 marcobelotti
14 ichcubegern
13 TheGrayCuber
13 RoboCopter87
12 BlueDevil
12 brandbest1
12 Piotrek
11 Andrew Clayton
11 CJF2L 1
10 Neimster
10 giorgi
9 hfsdo
8 Krag
8 Lumej
8 kbrune
8 Tx789
8 kclejeune
8 Lord Voldemort
7 Xishem
7 Gordon
7 lemakk
6 Bh13
6 Yellowsnow98
*6x6x6*(61)

589 bacyril
568 mycube
546 Dene
246 yuxuibbs
175 FaLoL
159 stevecho816
158 Lapinsavant
157 MatsBergsten
143 bryson azzopard
136 DuffyEdge
127 qaz
126 cc9tough
122 JianhanC
117 Iggy
113 zaki
112 legoanimate98
93 thezenith27
92 FinnGamer
89 Mikel
86 antoineccantin
80 mitch1234
77 riley
69 ickathu
63 ryanj92
46 Jaysammey777
43 nccube
41 Mike Hughey
37 SirWaffle
36 James Ludlow
34 TheDubDubJr
33 typeman5
32 AvGalen
31 blairubik
30 TP
30 no name
29 Lid
25 AustinReed
20 Hays
20 uberCuber
17 LouisCormier
17 KCuber
16 emolover
15 Spaxxy
14 SimonWestlund
14 Schmidt
14 dimwmuni
13 Jakube
13 KiwiCuber
13 Reinier Schippers
11 cubeflip
11 Skullush
11 thatkid
11 AndersB
10 rickcube
10 andi25
10 PeelingStickers
9 Tim Major
8 googlebleh
7 brandbest1
7 MatejMuzatko
7 Tx789
*7x7x7*(54)

575 bacyril
567 mycube
511 Dene
173 DuffyEdge
172 stevecho816
143 FaLoL
135 qaz
133 Mikel
126 cc9tough
123 legoanimate98
96 MatsBergsten
81 riley
79 bryson azzopard
67 JianhanC
63 zaki
51 Jaysammey777
46 ryanj92
45 mitch1234
43 Mike Hughey
39 FinnGamer
39 TP
38 ickathu
38 TheDubDubJr
37 antoineccantin
37 James Ludlow
36 AvGalen
32 AustinReed
32 KCuber
28 nccube
27 cubeflip
22 SirWaffle
18 LouisCormier
18 Lid
17 MichaelErskine
16 SimonWestlund
16 Spaxxy
16 MatejMuzatko
15 Hays
15 Cuber952
15 Reinier Schippers
14 PeelingStickers
12 rickcube
11 yuxuibbs
11 andi25
11 dimwmuni
10 Divineskulls
10 Iggy
10 henrik
10 AndersB
10 farorian
9 Skullush
9 thatkid
8 Lapinsavant
8 brandbest1
*3x3 one handed*(167)

1151 yuxuibbs
902 mycube
902 riley
658 Iggy
652 Dene
613 stevecho816
522 antoineccantin
443 FinnGamer
369 Tao Yu
344 Lapinsavant
341 DuffyEdge
338 CuberMan
319 Mikel
307 bacyril
253 blairubik
238 Regimaster
236 uvafan
224 Outsmash
224 bryson azzopard
222 bh13
206 PianoCube
201 zaki
196 Lid
195 Schmidt
178 eggseller
178 cc9tough
171 qaz
162 Kenneth Svendson
159 Jaycee
149 nccube
128 jaemin0922
128 JianhanC
127 thezenith27
121 mitch1234
117 yoinneroid
115 henrik
112 Bhargav777
111 Alcuber
109 AndersB
104 brandbest1
99 googlebleh
96 FaLoL
96 andi25
95 PaintKiller
94 DuLe
93 TDM
90 rona3
89 mande
89 uesyuu
85 typeman5
85 gunner
80 Sir E Brum
79 Evan Liu
78 KCuber
76 MadeToReply
72 TheDubDubJr
69 MarcelP
65 janelle
65 ickathu
65 AustinReed
62 shubhayankabir
62 BoBoGuy
60 MeshuggahX
59 legoanimate98
59 lunchmaster
57 sej64
56 Mcuber5
56 Jaysammey777
55 Mike Hughey
53 ryanj92
53 Spaxxy
52 giorgi
51 arcio1
50 AvGalen
49 Xyfnez
48 Skullush
48 Tx789
47 SirWaffle
45 cubeflip
45 Trondhat
45 Meneghetti
44 Odder
44 thatkid
44 sudarshan
42 Tim Major
41 MaikeruKonare
38 Coolster01
37 natezach728
35 TP
34 okayama
34 larosh12
32 James Ludlow
30 SimonWestlund
30 LouisCormier
29 Andrejon
29 Hays
28 Krag
28 7942139101129
28 Nihahhat
28 jorgeskm
28 white owl
27 rickcube
27 szatan
26 kunparekh18
25 Bilbo
25 asiahyoo1997
25 Cuber952
24 ThomasJE
24 hkpnkp
24 tomwis uxm
24 XTowncuber
23 moroder
23 waffle=ijm
23 Neo63
23 kasochi
23 notfeliks
22 Sakoleg
21 Kesava Kirupa
21 Piotrek
21 uberCuber
21 nikanika555
20 Shikhar Mohan
20 hatep
19 Speedcuby
19 YddEd
19 Reinier Schippers
18 dimwmuni
18 silver owl
17 rj
16 Xishem
16 Bh13
16 RoboCopter87
15 MichaelErskine
15 DodusNet
15 Jakube
15 PeelingStickers
15 LostGent
14 KiwiCuber
14 Hippolyte!!!
13 cubeskillet
13 cubesonfire
13 Rubiksfreak
12 Neimster
12 norohanalive
12 Cubemaestro
12 DAcuber
12 teinekylg
11 TheGrayCuber
11 y235
10 Lumej
10 Edmund
10 ichcubegern
9 Hershey
9 raserhin
8 rubix44
7 acohen527
7 kbrune
7 MatejMuzatko
7 Lord Voldemort
7 guas
6 hfsdo
6 TopCuber
5 MatsBergsten
5 Sebbe
5 Username
5 SittingDeath
5 420
*3x3 with feet*(37)

125 DuffyEdge
123 riley
115 Kenneth Svendson
105 antoineccantin
87 cc9tough
84 qaz
63 Iggy
52 DuLe
39 Mikel
36 yoinneroid
27 PianoCube
23 blairubik
23 Mike Hughey
17 Jaycee
16 Jaysammey777
14 cubeflip
13 mitch1234
12 Tx789
12 Mcuber5
10 CuberMan
8 zaki
8 henrik
7 ickathu
7 Bhargav777
7 TheDubDubJr
7 nccube
7 stevecho816
7 Coolster01
7 natezach728
6 jaemin0922
6 AndersB
5 MatsBergsten
5 brandbest1
5 bryson azzopard
5 FaLoL
5 James Ludlow
5 BoBoGuy
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(82)

483 riley
476 MatsBergsten
455 Iggy
288 stevecho816
278 Mikel
244 Mike Hughey
199 bacyril
183 Schmidt
171 Kurainu17
156 Lapinsavant
148 DuffyEdge
136 Tao Yu
124 qaz
113 blairubik
112 cc9tough
105 CuberMan
99 XTowncuber
88 nccube
85 Jaycee
83 bryson azzopard
75 BoBoGuy
70 MatejMuzatko
63 antoineccantin
55 thezenith27
54 AustinReed
54 Coolster01
52 ickathu
38 PianoCube
37 FinnGamer
33 Sakoleg
32 yuxuibbs
32 Andrew Clayton
32 Mcuber5
30 Evan Liu
29 MaikeruKonare
28 AndersB
28 TDM
28 Cuber952
27 SirWaffle
26 FaLoL
26 Jaysammey777
25 Skullush
25 nikanika555
24 shubhayankabir
23 bh13
22 AvGalen
20 googlebleh
20 James Ludlow
19 Gordon
18 SimonWestlund
18 Lid
17 Username
16 jaemin0922
16 Tim Major
15 ilie
15 jorgeskm
15 Jakube
14 andi25
14 ben1996123
14 Reinier Schippers
13 mycube
13 Sebastien
13 PaintKiller
11 thatkid
11 strakerak
10 uberCuber
10 DanpHan
9 Odder
8 hfsdo
7 jla
6 Krag
6 ryanj92
6 Sir E Brum
6 Piotrek
5 janelle
5 dimwmuni
5 the super cuber
5 guas
4 Xishem
4 SweetSolver
4 Spaxxy
4 legoanimate98
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(92)

836 riley
734 MatsBergsten
721 Iggy
608 mycube
592 Mikel
394 Mike Hughey
385 bacyril
377 blairubik
281 okayama
272 DuffyEdge
230 stevecho816
208 eggseller
207 Tao Yu
187 mande
159 qaz
158 nccube
146 antoineccantin
143 sej64
138 Lapinsavant
113 cc9tough
107 CuberMan
106 MatejMuzatko
91 DuLe
90 bryson azzopard
85 Roman
84 hfsdo
76 uesyuu
63 Skullush
62 Jaycee
59 uvafan
58 ickathu
58 PianoCube
55 TDM
52 Sakoleg
50 silver owl
47 white owl
44 brandbest1
43 Sir E Brum
41 Schmidt
41 andi25
41 MaikeruKonare
39 JianhanC
37 Mcuber5
36 yoinneroid
33 cmhardw
33 tomwis uxm
32 Krag
28 Jaysammey777
26 henrik
25 legoanimate98
24 Evan Liu
23 Tim Major
21 AvGalen
21 Meneghetti
21 vd
19 jorgeskm
18 MarcelP
18 Username
18 tseitsei
18 dimwmuni
18 Sessinator
17 teinekylg
15 thatkid
15 kasochi
15 SirWaffle
15 ryanj92
15 notfeliks
14 acohen527
14 Bhargav777
14 shubhayankabir
13 AustinReed
12 Jakube
11 kbrune
11 Coolster01
10 Andrew Clayton
10 rickcube
10 ben1996123
10 uberCuber
10 pjk
9 RoboCopter87
8 Outsmash
8 Piotrek
8 PM 1729
8 Reinier Schippers
7 XTowncuber
6 Gordon
6 AndersB
6 Cubenovice
6 Ollie
6 James Ludlow
6 Lili
6 nikanika555
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(40)

595 MatsBergsten
371 Iggy
248 riley
224 mycube
219 okayama
217 bacyril
203 Mike Hughey
150 qaz
117 Mikel
101 DuffyEdge
90 antoineccantin
90 Roman
69 mande
67 PianoCube
65 cc9tough
52 bryson azzopard
43 Skullush
43 Cubenovice
43 uesyuu
34 eggseller
30 blairubik
28 TheDubDubJr
27 Sakoleg
26 Ollie
25 cmhardw
24 Jaycee
24 AustinReed
24 andi25
21 Bhargav777
20 henrik
16 CuberMan
11 jorgeskm
11 tseitsei
9 yoinneroid
9 Andrew Clayton
8 ickathu
8 nccube
8 MatejMuzatko
8 dimwmuni
8 Tim Major
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(25)

630 MatsBergsten
309 Mike Hughey
304 Iggy
247 Mikel
190 mycube
176 okayama
132 bacyril
131 qaz
120 cmhardw
101 Roman
76 DuffyEdge
68 mande
48 bryson azzopard
44 riley
42 cc9tough
38 Ollie
26 Skullush
22 Cubenovice
10 yoinneroid
10 antoineccantin
10 brandbest1
10 PianoCube
10 andi25
10 TheDubDubJr
10 tseitsei
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(9)

540 MatsBergsten
60 qaz
38 Roman
36 Mikel
24 Mike Hughey
12 mycube
12 mande
12 Iggy
12 Skullush
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(6)

240 MatsBergsten
43 Mikel
31 Mike Hughey
14 mande
14 Skullush
14 qaz
*3x3 Multi blind*(38)

890 MatsBergsten
518 Iggy
469 riley
414 bacyril
387 mycube
326 mande
275 okayama
247 Mikel
236 DuffyEdge
231 blairubik
129 cc9tough
122 antoineccantin
116 PianoCube
96 nccube
88 bryson azzopard
79 Skullush
75 qaz
56 Jaycee
46 andi25
31 Mike Hughey
31 MatejMuzatko
28 Roman
25 Jaysammey777
21 brandbest1
20 uvafan
20 Meneghetti
18 TDM
17 jorgeskm
14 Username
14 JianhanC
13 eggseller
13 ickathu
12 Sakoleg
12 Tim Major
9 Sir E Brum
8 stevecho816
4 TheDubDubJr
4 Ollie
*3x3 Match the scramble*(47)

352 bacyril
85 cc9tough
75 qaz
74 blairubik
60 DuLe
59 bryson azzopard
43 stevecho816
41 Jaysammey777
40 Jaycee
40 MatsBergsten
39 DuffyEdge
35 Iggy
24 Mikel
24 YukiTanaka
20 AvGalen
20 nccube
17 ickathu
16 Tao Yu
15 riley
14 James Ludlow
12 okayama
12 legoanimate98
11 Schmidt
11 Tim Major
10 uberCuber
9 Evan Liu
8 AndersB
7 mande
7 Coolster01
6 brandbest1
6 jorgeskm
6 KCuber
6 DanpHan
6 Mcuber5
5 yuxuibbs
5 Skullush
5 antoineccantin
5 kalyk
5 FaLoL
5 lemakk
5 Lumej
5 AustinReed
5 shubhayankabir
5 MatejMuzatko
5 mitch1234
5 lunchmaster
5 nikanika555
*2-3-4 Relay*(122)

662 mycube
642 riley
542 yuxuibbs
479 bacyril
403 Iggy
358 stevecho816
307 FinnGamer
221 Lapinsavant
192 zaki
192 khoavo12
170 blairubik
169 bh13
166 Schmidt
153 bryson azzopard
131 SirWaffle
129 cc9tough
126 qaz
121 DuffyEdge
110 FaLoL
108 MatsBergsten
101 Mikel
93 legoanimate98
92 gunner
84 thezenith27
81 JianhanC
81 Regimaster
77 DuLe
76 yoinneroid
72 Tao Yu
63 Jaycee
63 BoBoGuy
58 antoineccantin
58 nccube
57 mitch1234
56 KCuber
55 googlebleh
49 ickathu
49 TDM
48 AustinReed
47 MeshuggahX
47 PianoCube
47 MatejMuzatko
40 XTowncuber
38 ryanj92
36 Lid
35 Spaxxy
35 Jaysammey777
34 MadeToReply
33 Evan Liu
33 Username
32 James Ludlow
32 LostGent
32 windhero
31 AvGalen
28 rona3
27 Sakoleg
27 TP
27 AndersB
27 Mcuber5
25 lunchmaster
24 shubhayankabir
23 thatkid
23 Sir E Brum
23 Piotrek
21 LouisCormier
20 waffle=ijm
20 kasochi
20 jorgeskm
20 Hays
20 Reinier Schippers
20 uberCuber
19 MichaelErskine
19 giorgi
17 cuberkid10
17 szatan
15 Skullush
15 Jakube
15 TheDubDubJr
15 natezach728
14 arcio1
14 andi25
14 Tim Major
13 Sebastien
13 vcuber13
12 ichcubegern
11 KiwiCuber
11 DanpHan
11 nikanika555
10 Shikhar Mohan
10 jla
10 lemakk
10 typeman5
10 Coolster01
9 mande
9 Kenneth Svendson
9 Lumej
9 PeelingStickers
8 Krag
8 hfsdo
8 kalyk
8 brandbest1
8 Rubicon
7 Bh13
6 TopCuber
6 kbrune
6 MaikeruKonare
6 420
6 sudarshan
5 Alcuber
5 Hershey
5 Yellowsnow98
5 cubeskillet
5 Tx789
5 kclejeune
4 Xishem
4 okayama
4 RoboCopter87
4 PaintKiller
3 Sebbe
3 Nihahhat
3 Calculus Kid
3 the super cuber
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(85)

526 mycube
438 bacyril
347 yuxuibbs
297 Iggy
262 FinnGamer
191 stevecho816
184 riley
154 Lapinsavant
150 zaki
118 bryson azzopard
107 blairubik
104 cc9tough
95 khoavo12
94 DuffyEdge
93 FaLoL
91 qaz
89 MatsBergsten
83 legoanimate98
70 SirWaffle
64 Mikel
60 yoinneroid
60 DuLe
53 JianhanC
51 antoineccantin
42 ickathu
41 nccube
37 bh13
34 googlebleh
33 James Ludlow
33 thezenith27
33 BoBoGuy
32 Jaycee
30 Jaysammey777
29 AvGalen
29 TP
27 Evan Liu
27 Username
26 Sakoleg
25 mitch1234
23 Regimaster
22 gunner
22 Lid
21 MeshuggahX
19 LouisCormier
18 MatejMuzatko
17 Reinier Schippers
16 PianoCube
16 Hays
15 rona3
15 jorgeskm
15 KCuber
15 uberCuber
14 PeelingStickers
13 Skullush
13 Spaxxy
12 AustinReed
11 Bhargav777
11 ryanj92
11 TheDubDubJr
10 Tim Major
10 Mcuber5
10 szatan
10 ichcubegern
9 MichaelErskine
8 AndersB
8 kbrune
8 Piotrek
7 Bh13
7 thatkid
7 Jakube
7 kclejeune
6 mande
6 okayama
6 shubhayankabir
6 RoboCopter87
6 windhero
5 hfsdo
5 Lumej
4 Schmidt
4 Hershey
4 lemakk
4 Rubicon
4 Sir E Brum
4 LostGent
4 XTowncuber
*Magic*(39)

216 yuxuibbs
70 SweetSolver
54 Mikel
42 Iggy
42 Regimaster
28 jaemin0922
27 cc9tough
27 MaikeruKonare
26 Schmidt
23 qaz
20 DuLe
18 thezenith27
18 BoBoGuy
15 Jaysammey777
14 Gordon
12 James Ludlow
9 nccube
8 janelle
8 antoineccantin
8 ickathu
8 bryson azzopard
7 FaLoL
6 Xishem
6 Mike Hughey
6 jcubing02
6 Reinier Schippers
5 brandbest1
5 AndersB
5 Wasabee
5 Lid
5 mitch1234
5 ComputerGuy365
4 riley
4 ljackstar
4 ryanj92
3 hfsdo
3 Tx789
2 Lumej
2 TopCuber
*Master Magic*(22)

123 yuxuibbs
50 Iggy
40 Mikel
24 SweetSolver
19 DuLe
18 jaemin0922
16 bryson azzopard
13 Jaysammey777
12 James Ludlow
11 FaLoL
8 nccube
6 Mike Hughey
6 brandbest1
5 antoineccantin
5 AndersB
5 ryanj92
5 Lid
3 mitch1234
2 riley
2 Gordon
2 Tx789
2 Reinier Schippers
*Skewb*(43)

212 Schmidt
99 bacyril
96 qaz
66 Iggy
51 Tim Major
41 antoineccantin
31 cc9tough
28 Mikel
26 ickathu
23 AustinReed
21 yuxuibbs
20 Jaysammey777
19 riley
19 Mike Hughey
19 MadeToReply
18 Skullush
17 Odder
17 bryson azzopard
16 DuffyEdge
16 Piotrek
16 kclejeune
14 James Ludlow
14 Wilhelm
13 brandbest1
12 FaLoL
8 natezach728
7 Tx789
7 Ranzha V. Emodrach
6 Reinier Schippers
5 Perff
5 PianoCube
5 mitch1234
4 Xishem
4 okayama
4 AndersB
4 Spaxxy
3 Alcuber
3 nccube
3 stevecho816
2 waffle=ijm
2 MichaelErskine
2 JF1zl3
2 MaikeruKonare
*Clock*(52)

394 Iggy
349 Perff
225 yuxuibbs
125 ryanj92
118 Mikel
95 Schmidt
95 bacyril
86 qaz
82 DuffyEdge
66 Sebastien
63 mycube
59 bryson azzopard
58 cc9tough
56 Evan Liu
49 zaki
42 jaemin0922
32 yoinneroid
29 Mcuber5
25 riley
25 antoineccantin
22 nccube
22 DanpHan
20 mitch1234
19 okayama
16 ickathu
15 Jaysammey777
14 TheDubDubJr
14 James Ludlow
13 FaLoL
13 andi25
12 brandbest1
11 Lid
11 Tx789
10 Andrejon
9 blairubik
9 MadeToReply
8 Tim Major
7 CuberMan
7 LouisCormier
7 TP
7 Nihahhat
7 MaikeruKonare
6 Skullush
6 MichaelErskine
6 AustinReed
5 rickcube
4 Mike Hughey
4 dimwmuni
4 Reinier Schippers
3 moroder
3 AndersB
3 Rubicon
*Pyraminx*(127)

861 Iggy
721 bacyril
521 yuxuibbs
473 riley
398 Dene
382 stevecho816
320 Schmidt
274 bh13
234 Regimaster
224 Tim Major
219 SweetSolver
201 ickathu
196 Alcuber
193 antoineccantin
192 XTowncuber
186 zaki
182 DuffyEdge
170 Lapinsavant
168 DuLe
152 cc9tough
143 qaz
141 CuberMan
132 FaLoL
126 bryson azzopard
107 Maxelino
98 Piotrek
95 andi25
94 mitch1234
92 BoBoGuy
84 yoinneroid
84 Evan Liu
83 Outsmash
74 TP
74 jaemin0922
71 Krag
67 TheDubDubJr
65 Mikel
65 uvafan
64 gunner
64 notfeliks
63 MadeToReply
62 Username
59 Trondhat
58 AustinReed
57 Lid
56 ryanj92
55 Jaycee
54 Skullush
53 Speedcuby
50 Kenneth Svendson
50 nccube
48 blairubik
44 brandbest1
44 PianoCube
44 Coolster01
38 Andrejon
38 Odder
37 LostGent
36 FinnGamer
36 MarcelP
35 okayama
33 Sebastien
33 giorgi
32 natezach728
31 Mcuber5
30 janelle
28 AndersB
28 tengurocks
26 shubhayankabir
26 legoanimate98
24 Jaysammey777
23 rickcube
23 KCuber
22 DodusNet
22 Tx789
21 mande
21 cuberkid10
20 jorgeskm
20 James Ludlow
19 LouisCormier
19 BoBiCa
19 MatejMuzatko
19 TDM
18 SirWaffle
18 Spaxxy
17 cubeflip
17 nikanika555
16 uberCuber
15 kunparekh18
15 szatan
14 jonlin
14 hfsdo
14 Bh13
13 BlueDevil
13 vcuber13
13 rubix44
12 Gordon
12 Bhargav777
12 DanpHan
11 Cubemaestro
11 Reinier Schippers
9 Bilbo
9 Nihahhat
9 thezenith27
8 Mike Hughey
8 Lumej
8 dimwmuni
8 lunchmaster
8 sudarshan
7 the super cuber
6 moroder
6 rona3
6 DaCubeMeister
6 Sebbe
6 JF1zl3
5 Speedcuber1
5 ichcubegern
4 Xishem
4 MichaelErskine
4 CuberCat
4 RoboCopter87
4 ComputerGuy365
3 TopCuber
3 Calculus Kid
3 KiwiCuber
3 epicdarr
3 MaikeruKonare
*Megaminx*(86)

530 bacyril
377 Dene
352 Iggy
318 mycube
226 riley
169 stevecho816
153 cc9tough
116 FaLoL
111 Lid
108 antoineccantin
91 bryson azzopard
90 JianhanC
88 yuxuibbs
86 gunner
81 qaz
80 zaki
67 DuffyEdge
64 FinnGamer
64 ryanj92
60 Divineskulls
58 MadeToReply
55 ickathu
55 DuLe
53 yoinneroid
48 brandbest1
46 Jaysammey777
45 jaemin0922
44 Lapinsavant
43 7942139101129
42 Coolster01
41 TP
36 Jaycee
35 mitch1234
32 Mikel
32 Evan Liu
31 arcio1
30 SimonWestlund
29 AustinReed
29 SirWaffle
29 nccube
28 Mcuber5
25 PianoCube
19 Username
18 Schmidt
16 ThomasJE
16 LouisCormier
16 shubhayankabir
16 legoanimate98
15 Skullush
15 KCuber
14 James Ludlow
14 Reinier Schippers
13 benskoning
13 jorgeskm
12 BlueDevil
12 TDM
12 dimwmuni
12 LostGent
12 marcobelotti
11 Bhargav777
11 andi25
11 MatejMuzatko
10 Xishem
10 uvafan
10 hfsdo
10 rickcube
10 MichaelErskine
10 AndersB
10 TheDubDubJr
9 szatan
8 Sakoleg
8 thatkid
8 KiwiCuber
8 ben1996123
8 giorgi
7 mande
7 RoboCopter87
6 Mike Hughey
6 bh13
6 larosh12
5 blairubik
5 lemakk
5 YddEd
5 DanpHan
5 nikanika555
5 ichcubegern
*Square-1*(64)

454 Dene
413 bacyril
385 Iggy
217 stevecho816
175 kalyk
174 Outsmash
148 obatake
147 brandbest1
146 Schmidt
120 Lid
104 lemakk
74 FaLoL
70 qaz
69 cc9tough
65 Mike Hughey
57 Mikel
56 Neo63
55 Evan Liu
54 bryson azzopard
53 yoinneroid
52 Alcuber
48 Jaycee
47 MadeToReply
44 Skullush
43 mitch1234
40 MatsBergsten
36 Jaysammey777
35 nccube
34 ickathu
34 Tim Major
33 ryanj92
32 AustinReed
30 DuffyEdge
29 antoineccantin
29 bh13
27 AndersB
26 MichaelErskine
25 hfsdo
18 TheDubDubJr
15 Piotrek
14 janelle
14 rickcube
13 TDM
11 jaemin0922
11 jorgeskm
11 Cubemaestro
11 CuberBen
10 kunparekh18
10 hkpnkp
10 szatan
9 riley
9 LouisCormier
9 andi25
8 okayama
8 Akash Rupela
8 Tx789
8 thezenith27
7 Odder
7 dimwmuni
7 rubix44
6 James Ludlow
5 blairubik
5 SirWaffle
5 MaikeruKonare
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(87)

888 okayama
737 guusrs
666 mycube
382 MarcelP
287 DuffyEdge
249 Mike Hughey
245 Sebastien
239 Iggy
236 qaz
193 bh13
193 cc9tough
175 blairubik
167 irontwig
165 DuLe
139 riley
139 stevecho816
128 Attila
118 Meneghetti
112 Lid
97 Mikel
94 PianoCube
94 obatake
88 nccube
84 thezenith27
83 FaLoL
79 Jaysammey777
78 yuxuibbs
74 YukiTanaka
71 sz35
70 mande
70 Schmidt
68 FinnGamer
67 Tx789
59 PM 1729
55 MatejMuzatko
47 Jaycee
46 sej64
43 Cubenovice
43 cubesonfire
42 TDM
42 James Ludlow
41 Gordon
37 KCuber
36 uesyuu
34 silver owl
33 brandbest1
30 uvafan
30 Username
30 Xyfnez
28 Bhargav777
28 tomwis uxm
27 ickathu
27 lunchmaster
25 Xishem
25 Trondhat
24 LucasSVK
24 sudarshan
24 nikanika555
19 eggseller
19 TheDubDubJr
19 manyhobbyfreak
19 szatan
18 ryo
17 Evan Liu
17 Jakube
17 ben1996123
16 mrjames113083
16 insomniac
16 kbrune
16 mitch1234
15 jorgeskm
15 Piotrek
15 shubhayankabir
15 Blablabla
15 Zane_C
14 MatsBergsten
14 thatkid
14 white owl
13 hfsdo
13 Skullush
13 Speedcuby
13 sneaklyfox
13 mDiPalma
13 DAcuber
13 natezach728
12 Brest
11 DanpHan


----------



## Iggy (Jan 2, 2014)

Yay I won! I'm so happy 

Edit: Congrats to mycube and Riley for getting into the top 3 (although I expected it  ) and to everyone else for competing.


----------



## mycube (Jan 2, 2014)

Damn so close  It's my own fault I was lazy the last months and didn't do all of the events I could do. Anyway, huge congrats to Iggy!


----------



## TDM (Jan 2, 2014)

tdm is so much better than TDM.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 2, 2014)

TDM said:


> tdm is so much better than TDM.



OK, I'll fix that. It's easier to stick to one identity 
Which one do you want/intend to use (in the future), TDM or tdm?


----------



## Dene (Jan 2, 2014)

Yay top 10 overall, and in every event I participated in, including a 1st place for square-1!


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 2, 2014)

MatsBergsten said:


> OK, I'll fix that. It's easier to stick to one identity
> Which one do you want/intend to use (in the future), TDM or tdm?



Isn't he supposed to use his forum username? Surely then, it must be TDM.


----------



## TDM (Jan 2, 2014)

MatsBergsten said:


> OK, I'll fix that. It's easier to stick to one identity
> Which one do you want/intend to use (in the future), TDM or tdm?


TDM. I think the problem was that, and idk why, whenever I logged on, even if I used caps, my name still appeared as tdm, but when I posted on here my name shows as TDM.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 2, 2014)

Im in there twice as jaysammey777 and Jaysammey777


----------



## Riley (Jan 8, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Yay I won! I'm so happy
> 
> Edit: Congrats to mycube and Riley for getting into the top 3 (although I expected it  ) and to everyone else for competing.



Congrats to you as well!!! Let's make 2014 even better. 

Thanks Mats for running the competition!


----------



## Mikel (Jan 8, 2014)

I completed my goal I set a year ago of achieving top-10 overall ( I got 11th last year and 9th this year). I was actually quite surprised since last year I competed in a lot more events. The main difference is that I competed _every_ week this year.

Mats, is there a way you can make a list of people who competed _every_ week without missing one? (at least 1 event per week)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 10, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Mats, is there a way you can make a list of people who competed _every_ week without missing one? (at least 1 event per week)



I'll see what I can do. I am also thinking of summing all points from 2009-2013 too. Maybe...
Edit: I counted them somewhat manually and found *Mikel, Schmidt, yuxuibbs and myself.*
On 51 weeks riley and okayama (I may have missed some person on 51).


@riley: thanks, I'll split the honors with Mike who does start all comps .

Hmm, I could only easily do the last three years. There are 
more than 700 persons in the totals list but I cut after place 20:

*Total points all events 2011-2013*(710)

30390 Mike Hughey
25764 mycube
23951 SimonWestlund
22581 yoinneroid
18876 riley
17144 CuberMan
15972 MatsBergsten
14196 Evan Liu
13316 MaeLSTRoM
12155 Zane_C
11277 Jakube
11018 Iggy
10072 Mikel
9900 AustinReed
9500 bacyril
8773 okayama
8543 asiahyoo1997
8394 antoineccantin
8224 yuxuibbs
8194 FinnGamer


----------



## mycube (Jan 11, 2014)

nice to see me on the second place  much more interesting because I think I just participated the last 2 years, but I am not sure :/


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 11, 2014)

mycube said:


> nice to see me on the second place  much more interesting because I think I just participated the last 2 years, but I am not sure :/



Your first weekly comp was week 37 2011. So a little more than two years.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 29, 2014)

It's a shock to see myself in the top 30 because I stopped cubing/coming on here very often in the latter half of the year.


----------



## Bh13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Yay I made top ten in pyraminx. And FMC, which I wasn't expecting. Too bad I didn't compete for the last three or four months of the year. And I just just looked at this


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 3, 2015)

Here are the results total and in all events for all the year of 2014

A huge effort of Iggy, qaz and mycube!

*Total points all events*(302)

12933 Iggy
12818 qaz
9552 mycube
8912 bacyril
7190 CyanSandwich
6516 riley
5347 MatsBergsten
5077 Lapinsavant
4837 Cale S
4478 Dene
4065 giorgi
3578 jaysammey777
3377 stevecho816
3341 thatkid
3203 Mike Hughey
3023 TheDubDubJr
3022 yuxuibbs
2996 Schmidt
2936 ichcubegern
2910 bh13
2585 AndersB
2349 EMI
2295 Wilhelm
2275 BenjaminW
2231 Tx789
2103 Regimaster
1867 Tao Yu
1770 notfeliks
1705 Lucas Wesche
1683 cc9tough
1651 andi25
1642 Mikel
1545 MarcelP
1500 FaLoL
1481 d4m1no
1480 Kenneth Svendson
1442 antoineccantin
1408 Natecuber
1390 Neo63
1286 LostGent
1263 SweetSolver
1262 rickcube
1204 okayama
1188 NZCuber
1156 AustinReed
1154 SolveThatCube
1092 Rocky0701
1040 Keroma12
995 DanpHan
987 ickathu
987 cubefanatic
982 Nihahhat
970 cuber8208
960 h2f
941 Coolster01
936 Skullush
933 Perff
925 uvafan
892 MatejMuzatko
807 SirWaffle
775 Thekubare
772 typeman5
763 bryson azzopard
704 penguinz7
700 dinostef
684 Sessinator
668 KevinG
647 G2013
639 Bindedsa
630 Royiky
624 CubeBird
608 guusrs
607 Myachii
606 daryl
600 Rcuber123
555 mrjames113083
554 ComputerGuy365
551 blairubik
546 larosh12
543 Jaysammey777
518 CoenRox36
512 Bubbagrub
504 Roman
497 FinnGamer
469 Jaycee
467 mitch1234
463 nccube
446 VeryKewlName
445 Richy
413 natezach728
412 szatan
403 mande
400 DuffyEdge
384 ws
369 JianhanC
369 Daniel Wu
368 kclejeune
345 yoinneroid
338 asiahyoo1997
330 Sir E Brum
328 Methuselah96
324 KiwiCuber
313 myung97
310 Ordway Persyn
303 brandbest1
299 port
297 Petro Leum
295 Tim Reynolds
292 Kian
272 Puggins
272 ripple
266 steven123505
258 TeddyKGB
258 RjFx2
237 devaka
232 PianoCube
227 suushiemaniac
224 PaintKiller
224 Attila
214 Blablabla
207 CJF2L 1
203 Gordon
198 evileli
192 Spaxxy
192 cubingallday
192 slinky773
184 cmhardw
182 epride17
175 Deathranger999
175 bullahg
172 brian724080
171 obatake
168 QQW
164 Piotrek
164 Michael Giang
162 Cuber952
160 Tim Major
155 sudarshan
154 MaxHofer
154 pokelifter
149 Cubesub1
149 bpwhiteout
147 Antonie faz fan
146 Aria97
145 timothywong24
143 mickael
134 Prakhar
129 moroder
129 Aleman
115 Smiley
114 Ultimate Cuber
112 Evan Wright
111 irontwig
111 goodatthis
110 hellgate250
108 pinser
105 jtjogobonito
104 lorki3
102 rj
102 CAL
100 PJKCuber
99 (X) 
98 Rubiks560
97 Odder
96 cuberkid10
96 ottozing
95 CuberBen
95 MaikeruKonare
95 Jrpg15
94 Caiel Manuel
94 sneaklyfox
91 aguuugw
90 Jefferen
89 fdcuber
88 zzdanielzz29
88 YukiTanaka
87 FJT97
87 tschakopeta
84 TDM
83 7nand
82 MAttyMatt97
81 JasonDL13
80 VitaV8
76 Bhargav777
76 Ranzha
72 Outsmash
71 Kurainu17
71 timmthelion
69 patrickcuber
68 CheesePuffs
68 RK0213
68 JimmyTheCuber
67 DarkCuberXX
65 lunchmaster
64 npaul282
63 roboalex7
62 ollicubes
61 Ragecuber
60 qiami
60 Przemek Kaleta
60 lerenard
60 AlphaSheep
55 rona3
54 Eleanor
54 obelisk477
53 cubeaddicted
53 Selkie
53 Berd
53 whaftel
48 xchippy
48 jonlin
46 p2pcmlp
46 rabedrcubing
45 jedijupiter
43 P3R0
43 lapas11
43 ansonl
43 megaminxwin
43 TehSeven
43 cubeflip
42 ljackstar
42 CastroVinas
41 tpt8899
40 mhdef1
40 carbon131
39 kuba1542
39 bran
37 Meneghetti
36 uesyuu
36 jla
35 ajayd
35 EpicPowered
35 animeshsareen12
35 mati1242
34 IRNjuggle28
34 SlingCuber
33 sivamrhack
33 wontolla
33 IWillCube
32 MadeToReply
32 ScottTheCuber
32 kazah
32 (X)
32 primarycuber
31 Sidharth PR
31 Andrew Clayton
31 coldsun0630
31 Whizzie
30 MichaelErskine
30 Erik
30 Silverspeed
30 alexxela
29 RCTACameron
29 [email protected]
29 ryak2002
28 emolover
27 Kazarp
26 hubingjushi
25 koops8
25 lejitcuber
24 CowCuber
24 Nikokas
24 mns112
24 JustinTimeCuber
23 tengurocks
23 nikhil647
23 gj matt
21 RicardoRix
21 MineKB
20 nikanika555
20 Cubeboy9235
20 CubezForDayz
19 Stini
19 Brest
19 Cubeologist
19 Lord Voldemort
19 mDiPalma
18 jackykoohk
18 Ollie
18 Kit Clement
17 MrDemir
17 SaranshGrover
16 xlmmaarten
16 kprox1994
16 Gallifrey
14 Neimster
13 cubeshead
13 Zaterlord
12 GLgamer10
12 UB
12 Quinson
12 Edviuxas
10 hcfong
10 QuinnHyatt
10 Winkers787
10 mmmitsashlyn
9 Randomno
8 TheIsraelson
7 hfsdo
7 bodolawale
5 McMitch
4 AwesomeSauceCPP
*2x2x2*(225)

1449 Iggy
1178 riley
1084 qaz
954 Lapinsavant
933 mycube
918 CyanSandwich
845 bacyril
810 giorgi
664 stevecho816
582 jaysammey777
571 Schmidt
506 SweetSolver
503 yuxuibbs
498 Coolster01
490 Tx789
481 thatkid
436 AndersB
435 Cale S
424 ichcubegern
423 TheDubDubJr
417 Tao Yu
403 bh13
387 LostGent
369 Neo63
336 Natecuber
320 Wilhelm
301 notfeliks
296 Regimaster
291 Lucas Wesche
278 andi25
263 MarcelP
263 EMI
255 rickcube
252 Thekubare
235 Mike Hughey
220 MatejMuzatko
220 natezach728
214 ComputerGuy365
212 NZCuber
204 BenjaminW
190 cubefanatic
187 VeryKewlName
184 cc9tough
183 d4m1no
181 kclejeune
180 antoineccantin
178 FaLoL
178 Nihahhat
176 Rocky0701
167 typeman5
165 CoenRox36
165 KevinG
164 AustinReed
162 SolveThatCube
159 Mikel
159 CubeBird
158 DanpHan
157 Royiky
155 ickathu
149 Bindedsa
146 MatsBergsten
145 mitch1234
143 nccube
142 Rcuber123
132 larosh12
127 dinostef
127 G2013
126 uvafan
123 bryson azzopard
121 SirWaffle
120 FinnGamer
110 ws
102 blairubik
98 steven123505
91 PaintKiller
89 Bubbagrub
88 penguinz7
88 cuber8208
85 epride17
83 Tim Major
83 mrjames113083
82 h2f
81 Richy
76 Jaycee
75 Methuselah96
75 brian724080
74 CJF2L 1
72 Jaysammey777
69 Piotrek
68 Gordon
68 suushiemaniac
68 yoinneroid
68 bullahg
66 Ordway Persyn
65 Puggins
64 Skullush
62 Myachii
59 asiahyoo1997
59 Petro Leum
58 Daniel Wu
56 MaxHofer
55 DuffyEdge
53 timmthelion
52 brandbest1
51 Spaxxy
51 Kurainu17
51 Keroma12
49 KiwiCuber
49 Blablabla
48 szatan
47 Kian
44 QQW
42 JianhanC
41 Kenneth Svendson
41 Michael Giang
40 CheesePuffs
38 Outsmash
38 Rubiks560
37 Cuber952
37 Bhargav777
36 zzdanielzz29
36 patrickcuber
35 Ultimate Cuber
35 Cubesub1
35 animeshsareen12
33 rj
33 mande
33 Prakhar
33 evileli
33 slinky773
33 pokelifter
32 pinser
32 (X)
31 tschakopeta
31 Tim Reynolds
31 myung97
30 Erik
30 Deathranger999
29 devaka
29 JimmyTheCuber
28 cubingallday
26 Evan Wright
26 Smiley
26 hubingjushi
26 Antonie faz fan
26 Przemek Kaleta
25 7nand
25 Jrpg15
25 hellgate250
24 mickael
24 jtjogobonito
24 mns112
23 tengurocks
23 RjFx2
23 cuberkid10
23 TehSeven
23 gj matt
23 Jefferen
22 PJKCuber
20 TDM
20 moroder
20 goodatthis
20 aguuugw
20 jedijupiter
20 npaul282
19 CuberBen
19 Andrew Clayton
19 TeddyKGB
18 lapas11
18 ripple
17 MaikeruKonare
17 primarycuber
16 lunchmaster
16 kazah
16 ollicubes
16 fdcuber
16 Caiel Manuel
16 sneaklyfox
15 PianoCube
15 Sidharth PR
15 tpt8899
15 kuba1542
15 ryak2002
15 lerenard
14 rona3
14 ljackstar
14 CAL
13 FJT97
13 cubeshead
13 alexxela
12 P3R0
12 GLgamer10
12 Eleanor
12 roboalex7
12 Ragecuber
12 lejitcuber
11 Kazarp
11 koops8
11 megaminxwin
11 daryl
11 Silverspeed
11 DarkCuberXX
11 whaftel
10 nikhil647
10 JasonDL13
10 Whizzie
10 MAttyMatt97
9 CowCuber
9 JustinTimeCuber
9 Randomno
8 CastroVinas
8 Nikokas
8 AlphaSheep
7 nikanika555
6 IRNjuggle28
6 Winkers787
6 IWillCube
5 Cubeologist
4 hcfong
4 VitaV8
4 QuinnHyatt
4 UB
4 Quinson
3 bodolawale
3 mmmitsashlyn
*3x3x3 *(260)

1715 Iggy
1526 Lapinsavant
1475 riley
1409 qaz
1297 giorgi
1209 mycube
1075 Dene
1072 bacyril
967 CyanSandwich
843 stevecho816
797 bh13
723 MarcelP
635 ichcubegern
634 jaysammey777
622 Kenneth Svendson
601 Tao Yu
590 notfeliks
589 Regimaster
587 thatkid
580 yuxuibbs
580 Schmidt
542 LostGent
538 AndersB
528 Perff
488 typeman5
479 Cale S
464 Natecuber
422 TheDubDubJr
420 Wilhelm
391 EMI
386 Keroma12
383 Mike Hughey
382 antoineccantin
375 d4m1no
374 Tx789
368 Mikel
356 SirWaffle
350 Neo63
333 andi25
319 Thekubare
298 MatejMuzatko
296 BenjaminW
294 Sessinator
292 Lucas Wesche
289 NZCuber
284 SolveThatCube
283 ickathu
281 blairubik
276 Sir E Brum
275 cubefanatic
265 CubeBird
263 MatsBergsten
262 dinostef
257 FaLoL
250 DanpHan
249 ComputerGuy365
234 rickcube
229 Rocky0701
217 larosh12
216 Bindedsa
206 uvafan
189 VeryKewlName
185 AustinReed
178 G2013
176 Nihahhat
175 KevinG
169 daryl
168 SweetSolver
167 kclejeune
155 mitch1234
146 myung97
143 sudarshan
141 cc9tough
137 bryson azzopard
137 natezach728
135 penguinz7
133 FinnGamer
132 slinky773
126 nccube
122 Skullush
117 Rcuber123
115 mrjames113083
113 Petro Leum
108 Coolster01
108 CoenRox36
107 Methuselah96
102 Royiky
102 cuber8208
101 ws
99 Myachii
98 szatan
94 Kian
92 brandbest1
91 Richy
89 Bubbagrub
87 JianhanC
86 RjFx2
85 h2f
84 Jaycee
84 Aria97
81 Spaxxy
81 jtjogobonito
81 port
80 Daniel Wu
78 mande
75 steven123505
75 yoinneroid
75 asiahyoo1997
73 Caiel Manuel
68 bullahg
67 PaintKiller
66 Gordon
66 brian724080
66 Blablabla
66 QQW
63 Jaysammey777
63 moroder
63 PJKCuber
62 KiwiCuber
62 suushiemaniac
60 Deathranger999
58 Ordway Persyn
56 Michael Giang
56 Tim Reynolds
55 evileli
54 bpwhiteout
54 obelisk477
53 DuffyEdge
51 MaxHofer
51 Puggins
48 xchippy
48 pokelifter
45 ripple
44 PianoCube
44 lorki3
43 ansonl
43 cubeflip
42 cubingallday
41 Cuber952
41 (X) 
40 Rubiks560
40 carbon131
39 zzdanielzz29
39 Bhargav777
39 bran
38 tschakopeta
38 qiami
37 Ragecuber
36 Cubesub1
36 Antonie faz fan
36 Odder
36 jla
36 hellgate250
35 ajayd
35 EpicPowered
35 Ultimate Cuber
35 mati1242
34 SlingCuber
34 Przemek Kaleta
33 CJF2L 1
33 patrickcuber
33 sivamrhack
33 fdcuber
32 MadeToReply
32 lunchmaster
32 mickael
32 devaka
32 cuberkid10
32 Ranzha
30 FJT97
29 rj
29 VitaV8
28 CheesePuffs
28 emolover
27 cmhardw
27 7nand
27 Jefferen
27 CAL
26 Selkie
25 TeddyKGB
24 RK0213
24 CastroVinas
24 kuba1542
23 Aleman
23 sneaklyfox
22 Smiley
22 ollicubes
21 RicardoRix
21 pinser
21 MineKB
21 DarkCuberXX
21 rabedrcubing
20 Evan Wright
20 JimmyTheCuber
20 Cubeboy9235
20 Jrpg15
19 goodatthis
19 tpt8899
19 jonlin
19 Lord Voldemort
18 rona3
18 [email protected]
18 Whizzie
18 timmthelion
17 MaikeruKonare
17 MrDemir
17 jedijupiter
17 alexxela
16 Sidharth PR
16 xlmmaarten
16 Prakhar
16 Gallifrey
16 CubezForDayz
16 MAttyMatt97
15 TDM
15 cubeaddicted
15 JustinTimeCuber
14 coldsun0630
14 megaminxwin
14 epride17
13 nikhil647
13 Zaterlord
13 Nikokas
13 whaftel
12 Andrew Clayton
12 Eleanor
12 aguuugw
12 Edviuxas
11 Kazarp
11 roboalex7
11 TehSeven
10 Berd
10 npaul282
9 Cubeologist
9 IWillCube
9 AlphaSheep
8 IRNjuggle28
8 UB
8 ljackstar
8 koops8
8 TheIsraelson
8 kprox1994
8 Quinson
8 primarycuber
7 CuberBen
7 lapas11
7 hfsdo
7 Silverspeed
7 lerenard
6 hcfong
6 QuinnHyatt
6 JasonDL13
5 McMitch
4 nikanika555
4 P3R0
4 Winkers787
4 CowCuber
4 AwesomeSauceCPP
4 bodolawale
4 mmmitsashlyn
*4x4x4*(162)

1194 Iggy
1043 qaz
876 bacyril
848 mycube
824 Lapinsavant
811 Dene
533 riley
520 Schmidt
504 thatkid
489 stevecho816
453 jaysammey777
442 CyanSandwich
361 TheDubDubJr
343 ichcubegern
342 BenjaminW
332 Regimaster
323 MarcelP
309 yuxuibbs
306 Cale S
304 MatsBergsten
290 d4m1no
280 giorgi
278 AndersB
269 bh13
263 Wilhelm
231 FaLoL
223 Mike Hughey
215 Mikel
208 andi25
207 Kenneth Svendson
196 NZCuber
185 Lucas Wesche
185 EMI
180 Tx789
179 ickathu
169 uvafan
169 Rocky0701
147 DanpHan
143 rickcube
143 Neo63
134 cc9tough
128 LostGent
122 AustinReed
122 SolveThatCube
115 Natecuber
107 blairubik
104 dinostef
99 penguinz7
97 Myachii
96 h2f
93 cuber8208
88 Tao Yu
88 Bindedsa
84 antoineccantin
82 bryson azzopard
82 mrjames113083
80 MatejMuzatko
80 Nihahhat
75 Skullush
72 Methuselah96
69 JianhanC
66 KevinG
64 FinnGamer
63 yoinneroid
61 daryl
60 KiwiCuber
60 Jaycee
57 szatan
55 Thekubare
55 Ordway Persyn
54 port
53 Jaysammey777
53 Petro Leum
50 nccube
49 SirWaffle
49 CoenRox36
47 asiahyoo1997
43 Richy
43 Daniel Wu
40 Spaxxy
40 ComputerGuy365
40 ws
39 DuffyEdge
39 Kian
38 brandbest1
38 steven123505
38 ripple
37 bpwhiteout
35 QQW
34 mitch1234
33 suushiemaniac
33 Tim Reynolds
33 evileli
33 Deathranger999
31 Cuber952
30 G2013
29 p2pcmlp
27 mickael
27 cubingallday
27 hellgate250
26 CubeBird
26 CAL
25 FJT97
24 rj
24 CJF2L 1
24 SweetSolver
24 (X) 
23 Gordon
23 Odder
21 VeryKewlName
20 TDM
20 Antonie faz fan
19 okayama
19 moroder
19 TeddyKGB
19 Puggins
18 jackykoohk
18 Royiky
17 Evan Wright
17 goodatthis
17 cuberkid10
17 myung97
16 sneaklyfox
15 CuberBen
14 mande
14 Neimster
14 devaka
14 7nand
14 Selkie
14 MAttyMatt97
13 typeman5
12 rona3
12 Michael Giang
12 Prakhar
12 Silverspeed
12 IWillCube
11 Smiley
11 IRNjuggle28
11 Rcuber123
11 lerenard
11 pokelifter
10 ljackstar
10 CastroVinas
10 roboalex7
10 PJKCuber
10 Jefferen
9 Berd
8 megaminxwin
8 Aleman
8 whaftel
7 aguuugw
6 P3R0
6 MichaelErskine
6 RjFx2
6 DarkCuberXX
5 CowCuber
5 kprox1994
5 jedijupiter
5 Cubeologist
5 Bubbagrub
5 ryak2002
5 AlphaSheep
*5x5x5*(103)

733 qaz
728 Dene
645 mycube
625 bacyril
598 Iggy
433 Lapinsavant
309 MatsBergsten
216 ichcubegern
211 BenjaminW
210 d4m1no
208 thatkid
207 jaysammey777
206 Mike Hughey
196 TheDubDubJr
191 Wilhelm
182 Cale S
180 yuxuibbs
159 andi25
155 Keroma12
141 FaLoL
139 Rocky0701
135 bh13
119 riley
109 AndersB
108 Regimaster
107 giorgi
98 cc9tough
95 Myachii
92 EMI
89 rickcube
88 stevecho816
81 Schmidt
79 h2f
75 AustinReed
75 cuber8208
74 SolveThatCube
73 MarcelP
73 Mikel
72 DanpHan
70 Kenneth Svendson
69 ickathu
69 Lucas Wesche
66 Skullush
64 uvafan
63 Tx789
61 penguinz7
57 CyanSandwich
52 dinostef
47 Ordway Persyn
43 Natecuber
41 MatejMuzatko
39 szatan
38 Jaysammey777
38 ripple
37 bryson azzopard
36 KiwiCuber
35 SirWaffle
34 notfeliks
33 asiahyoo1997
31 Neo63
31 DuffyEdge
31 Daniel Wu
30 Jaycee
29 CoenRox36
28 Gordon
26 Tim Reynolds
25 Kian
23 yoinneroid
22 hellgate250
21 evileli
19 LostGent
18 antoineccantin
18 JianhanC
18 KevinG
18 Antonie faz fan
16 Thekubare
15 CJF2L 1
15 Richy
15 lerenard
14 FinnGamer
14 G2013
13 Selkie
12 mande
11 Nihahhat
11 cuberkid10
11 MAttyMatt97
10 CuberBen
10 suushiemaniac
10 CubeBird
9 Smiley
9 Ultimate Cuber
9 IRNjuggle28
8 MichaelErskine
8 goodatthis
8 Jefferen
8 Berd
7 ComputerGuy365
7 aguuugw
7 AlphaSheep
6 larosh12
6 Eleanor
6 RjFx2
6 Prakhar
*6x6x6*(57)

489 Dene
457 bacyril
391 qaz
155 MatsBergsten
134 jaysammey777
114 Keroma12
113 Cale S
109 TheDubDubJr
109 BenjaminW
85 mycube
85 FaLoL
85 Wilhelm
72 ichcubegern
71 Iggy
69 EMI
65 cc9tough
60 h2f
58 cuber8208
52 d4m1no
51 Tx789
48 Myachii
46 thatkid
46 Mike Hughey
42 Mikel
36 AustinReed
34 AndersB
28 Lucas Wesche
27 ripple
26 stevecho816
23 penguinz7
23 SolveThatCube
21 Skullush
21 Rocky0701
20 Tim Reynolds
19 Ordway Persyn
18 Nihahhat
18 szatan
17 riley
16 Jaysammey777
15 DanpHan
14 Schmidt
12 myung97
11 antoineccantin
11 bryson azzopard
11 asiahyoo1997
10 KiwiCuber
10 SirWaffle
9 CJF2L 1
8 CuberBen
8 Kenneth Svendson
8 DuffyEdge
8 suushiemaniac
8 MichaelErskine
8 dinostef
8 andi25
7 aguuugw
7 Berd
*7x7x7*(44)

464 Dene
380 bacyril
341 qaz
250 mycube
118 TheDubDubJr
97 Wilhelm
94 jaysammey777
93 BenjaminW
77 Mike Hughey
77 Cale S
65 MatsBergsten
65 cc9tough
62 Lucas Wesche
60 cuber8208
53 FaLoL
52 andi25
50 Rocky0701
50 d4m1no
43 thatkid
29 ichcubegern
28 Myachii
27 Mikel
24 ripple
22 AndersB
21 bryson azzopard
21 Keroma12
21 szatan
20 AustinReed
18 Jaysammey777
16 Kenneth Svendson
13 antoineccantin
13 EMI
12 asiahyoo1997
11 riley
11 Skullush
10 KiwiCuber
10 SolveThatCube
9 Tx789
9 Spaxxy
9 suushiemaniac
8 uvafan
8 DuffyEdge
8 MichaelErskine
8 Tim Reynolds
*3x3 one handed*(159)

948 Iggy
733 qaz
690 mycube
663 riley
618 giorgi
591 Dene
417 Lapinsavant
417 yuxuibbs
384 bacyril
349 stevecho816
332 AndersB
319 bh13
312 CyanSandwich
312 notfeliks
263 Schmidt
237 ichcubegern
234 Regimaster
231 Tx789
225 BenjaminW
215 thatkid
212 EMI
196 TheDubDubJr
176 Tao Yu
175 antoineccantin
155 jaysammey777
153 uvafan
152 Bindedsa
148 rickcube
137 larosh12
134 cc9tough
126 Neo63
126 NZCuber
121 Cale S
117 SolveThatCube
115 ws
111 Mikel
109 Wilhelm
101 AustinReed
98 Nihahhat
94 Kenneth Svendson
92 Mike Hughey
89 d4m1no
89 andi25
87 Lucas Wesche
86 mrjames113083
85 FaLoL
85 typeman5
81 Sessinator
79 Rocky0701
78 CubeBird
74 Methuselah96
73 DanpHan
73 KevinG
73 Royiky
72 Petro Leum
72 cuber8208
71 Skullush
70 bryson azzopard
70 myung97
69 JianhanC
65 Myachii
64 dinostef
62 Kian
62 Aria97
60 lorki3
57 Bubbagrub
57 Rcuber123
55 Keroma12
52 natezach728
52 G2013
51 steven123505
51 CoenRox36
50 FinnGamer
48 Jaycee
47 VitaV8
47 RjFx2
46 PianoCube
45 asiahyoo1997
45 Daniel Wu
44 penguinz7
43 h2f
42 evileli
41 brandbest1
39 Richy
39 bullahg
38 szatan
32 Thekubare
31 MarcelP
31 brian724080
31 Sir E Brum
31 pokelifter
30 ickathu
30 Michael Giang
29 Cubesub1
28 ComputerGuy365
28 Natecuber
28 Tim Reynolds
25 fdcuber
24 MaxHofer
23 LostGent
23 (X) 
23 Prakhar
23 cubingallday
22 CJF2L 1
22 qiami
21 Jaysammey777
21 Odder
21 slinky773
20 KiwiCuber
19 nccube
19 FJT97
19 DarkCuberXX
19 CAL
18 SweetSolver
18 jonlin
18 Deathranger999
17 lunchmaster
17 suushiemaniac
17 Ultimate Cuber
17 p2pcmlp
17 7nand
16 PaintKiller
16 rj
16 TeddyKGB
16 goodatthis
15 TDM
15 MaikeruKonare
15 moroder
15 mickael
15 sneaklyfox
14 QQW
14 bpwhiteout
14 ripple
13 okayama
13 DuffyEdge
13 Aleman
13 JimmyTheCuber
13 Jrpg15
12 MatejMuzatko
12 Evan Wright
12 daryl
11 Spaxxy
11 blairubik
11 rona3
11 roboalex7
11 [email protected]
11 Puggins
10 Smiley
10 devaka
10 rabedrcubing
9 npaul282
7 Eleanor
7 aguuugw
6 P3R0
6 VeryKewlName
6 Jefferen
5 MatsBergsten
5 PJKCuber
5 TehSeven
*3x3 with feet*(35)

299 qaz
236 Kenneth Svendson
151 Iggy
80 CyanSandwich
64 Cale S
61 riley
57 cc9tough
40 BenjaminW
37 Mike Hughey
33 Tx789
32 TheDubDubJr
30 Royiky
28 antoineccantin
26 Nihahhat
24 Rcuber123
21 thatkid
21 bh13
20 Mikel
17 cuber8208
16 ichcubegern
16 jaysammey777
12 larosh12
12 Richy
11 Coolster01
11 EMI
10 bacyril
10 Jaysammey777
8 KiwiCuber
8 AustinReed
8 Lucas Wesche
8 SolveThatCube
7 Prakhar
6 Wilhelm
5 notfeliks
5 RjFx2
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(81)

572 Iggy
469 qaz
469 MatsBergsten
383 CyanSandwich
322 Lapinsavant
319 mycube
297 Mike Hughey
259 stevecho816
236 Cale S
227 bacyril
214 Tao Yu
192 riley
143 Coolster01
132 EMI
104 TheDubDubJr
102 notfeliks
101 AndersB
82 thatkid
63 jaysammey777
63 Royiky
63 Rcuber123
61 cc9tough
59 ichcubegern
55 Neo63
55 h2f
53 Schmidt
49 MatejMuzatko
48 BenjaminW
46 Tx789
44 G2013
39 Mikel
38 Skullush
37 Bubbagrub
36 Tim Major
28 Jaysammey777
28 d4m1no
27 AustinReed
26 Jaycee
24 epride17
23 JasonDL13
22 Lucas Wesche
22 Rocky0701
20 bryson azzopard
20 Kurainu17
20 Rubiks560
19 DuffyEdge
19 Keroma12
19 SolveThatCube
18 lapas11
18 mickael
18 VeryKewlName
17 nccube
17 Cuber952
17 Nihahhat
17 cubingallday
14 pokelifter
12 larosh12
12 asiahyoo1997
11 fdcuber
10 PianoCube
10 DanpHan
10 cuber8208
9 penguinz7
8 andi25
7 antoineccantin
7 Richy
7 MAttyMatt97
6 P3R0
6 pinser
6 Puggins
5 Smiley
5 Kazarp
5 aguuugw
5 jonlin
5 mrjames113083
4 LostGent
4 natezach728
4 goodatthis
4 szatan
4 Prakhar
4 TehSeven
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(83)

778 Iggy
670 qaz
609 MatsBergsten
534 mycube
488 CyanSandwich
341 riley
341 Mike Hughey
325 Cale S
311 bacyril
290 Sessinator
250 Tao Yu
193 thatkid
171 Mikel
131 EMI
116 Lapinsavant
113 notfeliks
98 ichcubegern
85 Keroma12
82 AndersB
80 BenjaminW
70 h2f
69 Roman
68 okayama
66 cc9tough
57 MatejMuzatko
53 G2013
48 rickcube
44 RK0213
42 jaysammey777
41 Skullush
39 cuber8208
38 Puggins
36 cmhardw
35 mande
35 Nihahhat
28 antoineccantin
28 penguinz7
28 Bubbagrub
24 Jaycee
23 Sir E Brum
22 bryson azzopard
21 Schmidt
20 JasonDL13
19 szatan
19 daryl
18 Lucas Wesche
17 JianhanC
16 Jaysammey777
16 PianoCube
16 ScottTheCuber
15 blairubik
15 Rocky0701
15 Aleman
15 rabedrcubing
14 yoinneroid
14 Daniel Wu
14 SolveThatCube
13 suushiemaniac
13 d4m1no
12 TheDubDubJr
12 MarcelP
12 cubingallday
11 MAttyMatt97
10 DuffyEdge
10 megaminxwin
10 pokelifter
9 stevecho816
9 Smiley
9 ripple
8 giorgi
8 ickathu
8 CJF2L 1
8 Wilhelm
8 aguuugw
8 Tim Reynolds
8 Myachii
7 mickael
7 tpt8899
7 Kian
6 obatake
6 goodatthis
6 Prakhar
6 slinky773
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(29)

552 MatsBergsten
474 qaz
457 mycube
399 Iggy
399 CyanSandwich
222 Cale S
215 bacyril
173 thatkid
115 Roman
97 Mike Hughey
76 riley
74 okayama
66 h2f
58 PianoCube
54 cmhardw
40 antoineccantin
37 Keroma12
37 EMI
32 jaysammey777
31 Lucas Wesche
24 bryson azzopard
21 Mikel
17 cc9tough
13 cuber8208
12 Skullush
10 Aleman
8 TheDubDubJr
8 Jaysammey777
8 Nihahhat
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(23)

610 MatsBergsten
445 mycube
444 qaz
201 Cale S
186 Mike Hughey
185 Iggy
152 bacyril
138 CyanSandwich
120 Roman
92 Mikel
71 riley
67 cmhardw
58 okayama
44 thatkid
40 h2f
30 antoineccantin
20 TheDubDubJr
18 Ollie
16 timothywong24
14 bryson azzopard
11 mande
10 PianoCube
10 EMI
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(10)

488 MatsBergsten
217 qaz
204 Cale S
74 Mike Hughey
66 Roman
48 thatkid
36 Keroma12
25 bacyril
24 Mikel
12 bryson azzopard
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(8)

168 MatsBergsten
98 Cale S
84 qaz
56 Roman
56 Mike Hughey
42 thatkid
28 mycube
15 Lucas Wesche
*3x3 Multi blind*(46)

1654 CyanSandwich
947 mycube
938 MatsBergsten
801 Iggy
378 qaz
282 riley
226 Cale S
188 mande
182 bacyril
169 antoineccantin
132 okayama
129 timothywong24
78 Roman
72 Lucas Wesche
69 cc9tough
69 Mike Hughey
63 h2f
60 Aleman
59 thatkid
56 jaysammey777
41 Mikel
39 Keroma12
38 Puggins
36 EMI
33 notfeliks
30 TheDubDubJr
26 TeddyKGB
25 PianoCube
24 ollicubes
22 Tao Yu
22 Jaysammey777
21 Nihahhat
19 Sessinator
18 ichcubegern
17 MatejMuzatko
17 JasonDL13
13 ripple
11 cuber8208
10 G2013
8 Smiley
8 d4m1no
8 Bubbagrub
5 penguinz7
4 JianhanC
4 Rocky0701
4 fdcuber
*3x3 Match the scramble*(33)

325 qaz
271 bacyril
157 Iggy
134 jaysammey777
112 Cale S
78 MatsBergsten
50 cc9tough
40 Mike Hughey
35 TheDubDubJr
32 ichcubegern
30 G2013
29 thatkid
25 notfeliks
21 riley
18 Jaysammey777
17 penguinz7
15 BenjaminW
12 Jaycee
12 EMI
11 AndersB
10 Tx789
9 Coolster01
8 Tao Yu
7 stevecho816
7 Skullush
7 Smiley
7 Ranzha
6 bryson azzopard
6 DanpHan
5 Mikel
5 Richy
5 JasonDL13
5 Caiel Manuel
*2-3-4 Relay*(112)

670 Iggy
532 qaz
471 mycube
456 riley
454 bacyril
267 Lapinsavant
223 jaysammey777
208 CyanSandwich
192 stevecho816
183 Schmidt
180 BenjaminW
178 yuxuibbs
159 Cale S
158 bh13
142 ichcubegern
138 giorgi
137 TheDubDubJr
135 thatkid
117 EMI
110 AndersB
106 FaLoL
105 NZCuber
96 Lucas Wesche
91 Tao Yu
91 d4m1no
91 Wilhelm
89 Kenneth Svendson
87 MatsBergsten
80 andi25
71 AustinReed
67 DanpHan
65 Rocky0701
58 SolveThatCube
52 cc9tough
49 cuber8208
47 Neo63
42 h2f
42 penguinz7
40 FinnGamer
39 mrjames113083
38 JianhanC
38 Myachii
37 Mike Hughey
35 blairubik
33 bryson azzopard
33 uvafan
33 Jaycee
33 Nihahhat
30 MatejMuzatko
30 Tx789
29 KiwiCuber
29 daryl
28 CoenRox36
27 Natecuber
27 Richy
22 LostGent
22 szatan
21 Jaysammey777
21 ickathu
21 Skullush
21 yoinneroid
21 ripple
20 Bindedsa
18 ws
17 Cubesub1
17 dinostef
16 mickael
16 asiahyoo1997
16 port
15 Tim Reynolds
14 CubeBird
13 antoineccantin
13 Mikel
13 cuberkid10
13 Bubbagrub
13 Ordway Persyn
12 brandbest1
12 Thekubare
12 G2013
11 SweetSolver
11 RjFx2
11 bpwhiteout
11 Deathranger999
11 Puggins
10 DuffyEdge
10 Michael Giang
10 goodatthis
10 Kian
10 Royiky
9 Gordon
9 Antonie faz fan
9 QQW
9 evileli
8 TDM
7 roboalex7
7 Rcuber123
7 MAttyMatt97
6 CuberBen
6 ljackstar
6 sneaklyfox
6 DarkCuberXX
6 whaftel
5 Regimaster
5 P3R0
4 Smiley
4 VeryKewlName
4 aguuugw
4 epride17
4 CubezForDayz
3 ComputerGuy365
3 CowCuber
3 Prakhar
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(71)

381 qaz
367 mycube
365 Iggy
343 bacyril
141 yuxuibbs
131 BenjaminW
129 riley
126 Lapinsavant
121 jaysammey777
102 thatkid
94 TheDubDubJr
89 ichcubegern
82 FaLoL
82 bh13
82 Cale S
75 EMI
58 Wilhelm
55 cc9tough
55 d4m1no
54 AustinReed
54 Rocky0701
53 MatsBergsten
51 giorgi
47 DanpHan
45 Lucas Wesche
41 Regimaster
39 h2f
37 cuber8208
35 SolveThatCube
33 AndersB
30 Mike Hughey
29 uvafan
29 andi25
29 penguinz7
29 Myachii
28 FinnGamer
27 bryson azzopard
26 MatejMuzatko
25 ripple
23 KiwiCuber
21 Skullush
20 Jaysammey777
20 Kenneth Svendson
19 Jaycee
16 yoinneroid
14 dinostef
13 CoenRox36
13 Richy
12 stevecho816
12 Nihahhat
12 asiahyoo1997
12 Tim Reynolds
11 Ordway Persyn
9 Tx789
9 DuffyEdge
8 antoineccantin
8 Mikel
8 G2013
7 ickathu
7 szatan
6 Antonie faz fan
6 daryl
5 CuberBen
5 Gordon
5 evileli
4 P3R0
4 Smiley
4 mickael
4 roboalex7
4 Prakhar
4 DarkCuberXX
*Magic*(26)

59 yuxuibbs
36 SweetSolver
29 Schmidt
16 qaz
16 ichcubegern
16 thatkid
15 Mikel
15 Mike Hughey
14 jaysammey777
12 Richy
10 AndersB
9 Tx789
8 Iggy
8 Myachii
7 Wilhelm
6 Regimaster
5 riley
5 Jaysammey777
5 VeryKewlName
4 MaikeruKonare
4 steven123505
4 ljackstar
4 npaul282
3 TheDubDubJr
3 ComputerGuy365
2 aguuugw
*Master Magic*(13)

49 yuxuibbs
20 SweetSolver
12 Mike Hughey
11 Mikel
11 jaysammey777
8 Iggy
8 qaz
7 Jaysammey777
6 Tx789
6 AndersB
4 riley
3 MaikeruKonare
2 TheDubDubJr
*Skewb*(112)

514 Iggy
449 riley
443 qaz
384 bacyril
337 Cale S
285 mycube
237 Tx789
237 Wilhelm
236 yuxuibbs
232 stevecho816
224 SweetSolver
215 AndersB
189 Skullush
180 TheDubDubJr
180 giorgi
180 daryl
178 Schmidt
166 cubefanatic
159 antoineccantin
135 CyanSandwich
118 SolveThatCube
110 Coolster01
109 Nihahhat
98 ichcubegern
94 Natecuber
86 andi25
85 EMI
84 KevinG
81 BenjaminW
78 Mike Hughey
74 AustinReed
74 jaysammey777
71 NZCuber
70 Royiky
63 rickcube
57 FaLoL
57 Mikel
48 FinnGamer
46 mitch1234
44 SirWaffle
43 thatkid
41 MatejMuzatko
41 Lucas Wesche
41 Richy
39 port
37 cc9tough
36 Thekubare
34 Rcuber123
33 LostGent
33 Piotrek
33 bpwhiteout
24 bryson azzopard
24 epride17
23 CubeBird
23 cubingallday
22 Bubbagrub
21 nccube
21 Neo63
21 bh13
20 kclejeune
19 okayama
19 typeman5
19 Cuber952
19 Cubesub1
18 Tim Major
17 Evan Wright
17 Daniel Wu
17 Odder
17 Ranzha
16 ScottTheCuber
16 dinostef
16 kazah
16 CAL
15 DanpHan
15 cuber8208
14 devaka
14 Jrpg15
13 Jaysammey777
13 ickathu
13 Antonie faz fan
13 lejitcuber
12 Keroma12
11 MarcelP
11 szatan
11 Ordway Persyn
10 MaikeruKonare
10 Myachii
9 TeddyKGB
9 penguinz7
9 Tim Reynolds
9 Prakhar
9 Deathranger999
9 npaul282
8 d4m1no
8 AlphaSheep
7 Bindedsa
7 Regimaster
7 suushiemaniac
7 primarycuber
7 Jefferen
7 pokelifter
7 whaftel
6 DuffyEdge
6 Rocky0701
6 aguuugw
5 moroder
4 Gordon
4 G2013
3 KiwiCuber
3 Berd
2 Eleanor
2 h2f
*Clock*(50)

405 Perff
362 qaz
302 Iggy
175 bacyril
168 Natecuber
142 mycube
137 yuxuibbs
76 Schmidt
64 Wilhelm
63 giorgi
60 TheDubDubJr
51 EMI
45 DanpHan
44 riley
40 cc9tough
39 Nihahhat
33 Mike Hughey
32 Tx789
31 jaysammey777
28 mitch1234
26 Mikel
26 DuffyEdge
25 SweetSolver
25 cuber8208
24 AndersB
19 bryson azzopard
16 AustinReed
14 daryl
13 zzdanielzz29
13 Cubesub1
12 antoineccantin
11 nccube
10 BenjaminW
9 Jaysammey777
9 Bubbagrub
8 ichcubegern
8 Skullush
8 h2f
6 FaLoL
6 MaikeruKonare
6 TeddyKGB
6 andi25
6 Richy
6 Tim Reynolds
5 AlphaSheep
4 ickathu
4 SirWaffle
4 npaul282
3 d4m1no
3 Jefferen
*Pyraminx*(129)

970 Iggy
763 bacyril
636 qaz
479 Regimaster
441 giorgi
356 cubefanatic
347 bh13
336 Schmidt
289 riley
267 Cale S
259 CyanSandwich
247 Tx789
246 ichcubegern
231 SweetSolver
221 yuxuibbs
221 jaysammey777
209 notfeliks
208 mycube
193 ickathu
186 andi25
177 TheDubDubJr
177 Wilhelm
173 rickcube
150 BenjaminW
137 uvafan
134 Neo63
133 Natecuber
132 SirWaffle
126 stevecho816
125 AndersB
120 cc9tough
113 AustinReed
112 thatkid
105 FaLoL
103 LostGent
101 SolveThatCube
98 EMI
93 Skullush
87 KevinG
85 Lapinsavant
81 daryl
81 Rcuber123
77 Kenneth Svendson
77 Royiky
74 Lucas Wesche
74 RjFx2
73 NZCuber
69 CoenRox36
67 antoineccantin
66 Nihahhat
64 penguinz7
62 Piotrek
62 cuber8208
57 Mike Hughey
56 Bubbagrub
55 port
53 Thekubare
50 PaintKiller
50 yoinneroid
49 CubeBird
46 nccube
46 DanpHan
43 bryson azzopard
42 Daniel Wu
38 MarcelP
38 DuffyEdge
37 Jaycee
35 mrjames113083
33 Richy
33 Puggins
31 Rocky0701
31 epride17
30 Keroma12
24 h2f
23 Tim Major
23 Jrpg15
21 mitch1234
21 d4m1no
20 Evan Wright
20 cubingallday
19 Antonie faz fan
19 Ordway Persyn
18 Outsmash
18 tschakopeta
18 sneaklyfox
17 Tim Reynolds
17 SaranshGrover
16 MatejMuzatko
16 asiahyoo1997
15 Michael Giang
15 Eleanor
15 TeddyKGB
15 Myachii
14 Deathranger999
13 Coolster01
13 Mikel
13 szatan
12 Jaysammey777
12 CJF2L 1
12 Ragecuber
11 (X) 
11 Prakhar
10 CuberBen
10 MaikeruKonare
10 ComputerGuy365
10 Berd
9 nikanika555
9 ryak2002
8 PianoCube
8 dinostef
8 roboalex7
8 Kian
8 npaul282
8 whaftel
7 Bindedsa
7 Ultimate Cuber
7 AlphaSheep
6 koops8
6 aguuugw
6 JimmyTheCuber
6 Jefferen
6 IWillCube
6 MAttyMatt97
3 CowCuber
3 kprox1994
3 jedijupiter
3 Nikokas
3 Whizzie
3 mmmitsashlyn
*Megaminx*(64)

415 Iggy
412 bacyril
385 qaz
320 Dene
288 mycube
129 jaysammey777
129 Cale S
123 andi25
103 bh13
101 NZCuber
92 TheDubDubJr
89 cc9tough
82 FaLoL
60 BenjaminW
59 Lucas Wesche
56 SirWaffle
50 Tx789
47 rickcube
46 notfeliks
44 cuber8208
42 AustinReed
41 Wilhelm
37 riley
37 myung97
34 Mikel
28 Mike Hughey
28 dinostef
28 EMI
27 thatkid
27 DanpHan
26 ichcubegern
25 Jaysammey777
25 ickathu
25 MatsBergsten
25 JianhanC
24 AndersB
23 Skullush
21 giorgi
20 Rocky0701
16 mitch1234
16 Daniel Wu
14 Nihahhat
14 mrjames113083
11 stevecho816
11 larosh12
10 Schmidt
10 LostGent
10 cubeaddicted
9 antoineccantin
9 szatan
9 SolveThatCube
7 Lapinsavant
7 bryson azzopard
7 KiwiCuber
6 CuberBen
6 CoenRox36
6 h2f
6 penguinz7
6 jonlin
6 AlphaSheep
5 MatejMuzatko
5 Jaycee
5 VeryKewlName
5 Myachii
*Square-1*(57)

568 Iggy
410 qaz
349 bacyril
276 CyanSandwich
165 obatake
164 Cale S
143 EMI
134 bh13
121 Wilhelm
114 Neo63
106 TheDubDubJr
97 thatkid
82 Mike Hughey
81 Schmidt
77 Lucas Wesche
72 cc9tough
70 stevecho816
63 Tx789
63 jaysammey777
62 rickcube
57 ichcubegern
53 Skullush
41 Nihahhat
37 riley
35 AndersB
34 AustinReed
34 cuber8208
32 FaLoL
31 bryson azzopard
27 brandbest1
24 daryl
23 Daniel Wu
22 mitch1234
20 Richy
17 DanpHan
16 Outsmash
15 LostGent
15 NZCuber
14 Coolster01
14 Jaysammey777
13 mycube
10 CJF2L 1
9 antoineccantin
9 CuberBen
9 G2013
8 szatan
7 KiwiCuber
7 moroder
7 TeddyKGB
7 penguinz7
6 TDM
6 Regimaster
6 Mikel
6 andi25
6 Berd
5 d4m1no
5 AlphaSheep
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(74)

821 okayama
608 guusrs
551 qaz
474 CyanSandwich
388 mycube
372 Mike Hughey
298 Cale S
224 Attila
158 EMI
138 devaka
133 Lucas Wesche
121 bh13
116 TeddyKGB
111 irontwig
106 TheDubDubJr
100 h2f
99 Blablabla
99 Bubbagrub
96 mrjames113083
96 ottozing
95 Iggy
89 jaysammey777
88 YukiTanaka
77 cc9tough
76 G2013
75 ichcubegern
75 DuffyEdge
71 MarcelP
66 cuber8208
64 Rcuber123
61 Tx789
60 AndersB
54 port
51 giorgi
51 Mikel
49 pinser
41 brandbest1
40 mhdef1
38 penguinz7
37 Meneghetti
36 uesyuu
35 Coolster01
34 Jaysammey777
34 thatkid
33 wontolla
32 mande
30 nccube
30 Royiky
29 RCTACameron
28 cubeaddicted
26 riley
26 Tim Reynolds
23 MatsBergsten
23 MaxHofer
20 Ranzha
19 larosh12
19 Stini
19 Brest
19 mDiPalma
18 Kit Clement
17 Cuber952
17 coldsun0630
15 Jaycee
15 yoinneroid
14 AustinReed
13 MaikeruKonare
12 yuxuibbs
12 sudarshan
12 Rocky0701
12 lerenard
11 Ultimate Cuber
11 VeryKewlName
11 goodatthis
11 Ordway Persyn


----------



## Iggy (Jan 4, 2015)

wtf? I wasn't expecting this at all! I was very sure qaz was gonna win :O


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 5, 2015)

Congrats Iggy 

I wasn't expecting 5th overall. MBLD was nice too. I guess I shouldn't be surprised about winning it by quite a lot, considering I did big attempts most weeks.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 6, 2015)

64th out of 302 after only competing three or four times? I'll take it.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 7, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> 64th out of 302 after only competing three or four times? I'll take it.



Well, perhaps a little more, weeks 23, 24, 25, 36, 38, 43 and 50. Still rather good...


----------

